# Silver Marshes Campaign (Game Closed)



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

I have been lurking here for several months now, and thought I might step up and try my hand at an online game. I have recently moved away from my reg gaming group and have been missing the chance to be part of a game. I am trying to decide on possibly running the Adventure Path modules or on the new Age of the Worm series.

Is there enough interest for another start-up group, or would you all prefer a higher level possibly stand alone game?

Let me know and I will go from what you all decide.

Isida-(Forest Gnome Druid)
Gabrion- (Human Stormsinger)
Wgreen- (Elvish Sorcerer) 
Harvey- "Hammer" (Gondforged Priest of Gond 6)
Prof Yeti- (Dwarven Ranger/Fighter)
Shaggy- (Gnomish Giant Slayer)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd be totally down with a higher level FR game.  I own a great many FR books and have many ideas for characters and whatnot.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

What do you consider higher level? 7-9, or 10-12?

Or higher? I will be the first to admit that I am not ready to do an epic game yet, as the highest I have ever DM'd was a group that reached 12th lvl.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 1, 2005)

I haven't been able to play a FR campaingn since my RL game about a year ago, so I've been dying to get back in.  I would play either of those modules, but I prefer a bit higher level.  In any case, I am interested so I will be watching for more info.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

If the interest is not there for the modules, something I am prepared to accept, how would a Silver Marshes themed game be? The party could potentially be "roaming" soldiers of Silverymoon chartered to keep the peace in the Queen's lands and uphold her laws.

Just trying to throw out another idea. I am picturing PCs between 5-7th level for this type of game, since they would be established, but not overly powerful.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like fun, except Silver Marches is one of the FR books I am sadly missing from my collection.  If playing in the game would require the book then I wont be able to, but if I could use other material then I'd still like to be a part of the game.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

If you have the FRPG, then I am sure you would be fine. The book would really just give me more material to give the players, which you would benefit from as if you had the book.

Is 5th too low in your thoughts Gabrion? What kind of game do you have in mind?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Higher level I would call 10-12.  Mid-level would be 5-7.  I wouldn't mind going 5th level, though I'd like to do something higher.    Silver Marches is a fine place to be, I'm sure I can come up with a concept for that area.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

I guess I am worried that if I went 10+, I wouldn't be able to do it justice due to my inexperience as a DM at that lvl.

The same question goes for you Isida, what kind of FR game would you like to take part in?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm up for a great many types of games.  I've run (personally) exploration, exalted deed, vile darkness, great quests, mercenaries, and employees.  I'd be up for being soldiers for the Queen, or an independent orc tribe, a group of elven soldiers, an adventuring group selling their services, a group of evil troublemakers, or a group of good crusaders.  Whatever you want, I'm up for.  

As for the level, well I consider PbP a great forum for attempting different kinds of DMing.  The slow pace allows you to check everything over, so you could can give things a whirl.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm definatly interested. I love forgotten realms, and mid to high level sounds great. Oddly enough, all of Isida Kep'Tukari's ideas sound appealing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry, ignore me, I'm just here to continue a running gag: (Mostly because I’ve been forgotten about again.)



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> What do you consider higher level? 7-9, or 10-12?




If they’re gestalted!   

Thanks and bye!  

Oh and welcome to the board Crimson Tide!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Dear lord Bro, don't make the man's head explode!  Gestalted classes... (grumbles)

Sorry, long-standing joke between Brother Shatterstone and I.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 1, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> If you have the FRPG, then I am sure you would be fine. The book would really just give me more material to give the players, which you would benefit from as if you had the book.
> 
> Is 5th too low in your thoughts Gabrion? What kind of game do you have in mind?




Ya, I have quite a few of the FR sourcebooks, so I was hoping that would be ok.  5th level is fine, but as Isida said, don't be afraid to try something new on a PbP game.  It will go reaaaaaalllllly slow, so you will have time to check what you want.  Heck, some of the epic games I follow on here would normally be hell to run or play in (at least with my epic experience), but they take so long that breaking stuff down and making it work really isn't all that bad.  That said, whatever you are comfortable with is fine with me.  

As far as campaign themes, Isida threw out a lot of good ideas, so I will just express my favorites picks.  I also enjoy the "sell your services" type game, so any type of merc or treasure hunting for pay would be fun.  I also love high fantasy hero game.  I just came of a bad RL experience with an evil campaign, so I'd rather not go there, but really I'm up for anything.  You'll be running it, so I suggest you pick what ever you think will flow best from your end.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Crimson,

I'd be up for a start-up...sounds like fun.  I'd also be up for a standalone, if you do that instead.  In other words, I'm interested.  

-Will


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd also be interested. I'm in a few games in the FR, and love the backdrop.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

I too would be interested as I haven't had a FR game in many years. (Had a similar experience as gabrion and lost the group.) Though I am flexible about both level and objective.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 1, 2005)

I love the SIlver Marches and would love to play in a FR game.  Any level would do.  I even have an only character who had just hit 6th in the SIlver Marches who hasn't been heard from in a while.  I'd probably adapt his 1st-6th level adventures to a backstory no matter what level we start.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

So a little of the building part now. 30pt buy, standard gold for starting lvl with no more than half being spent on one item. Max hp for 1st lvl and 75% for the rest. If you want to play a char with an ECL, we need to kick it around first, but I am pretty flexible as long as you all realize that while the DM may not be predjudiced, the inhabitants of the world may not be so forgiving at first. Also, no evil chars please, I don't mind a gritty good/neutral guy, but for now would like to keep it a "positive" campaign. Also, please let me know if you still have your regional item or have sold it to add more gold into the starting pool.

I am also giving everyone 4 free ranks in a profession of their choice. I like to think that not everyone in the world was simply born with a sword/lute/spellbook/prayer beads in their hands. Please work that into your history as well...

6th lvl to begin with and if you want to be a member of the Silver Knights in some fashion that is fine with me, as to begin with it will be the guards you will be working for. 

So let the ideas come on in and while I will be checking the boards off and on, it is the 4th of July timeframe, so please don't think I am in a hurry to see stuff on a holiday weekend..

Tentative group

Isida-(Forest Gnome Druid)?????
Gabrion-????
Wgreen- (Wizard) ????
Harvey-(Gondforged Priest of Gond)????
Prof Yeti- ( Dwarven Tank)????
Shaggy-????
Tyreus-???

I will take two more alts as well in case RL makes someone step down.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 1, 2005)

*Will's character*

Will continue updating this as time permits...

*Rhaine Alanadel, Female Elf Sorcerer 6
Medium Humanoid (Elf)

Hit Dice:*  6d4+12 (31 hp)
*Initiative:*  +3 (Dex)
*Speed:*  30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*  14 (+3 Dex, +1 enhancement), touch 14, flat-footed 11 (with _mage armor_: 18, 14, 15)
*Base Attack:*  +3
*Grapple:*  +4
*Attack:*  Rapier +6 melee (1d6+1/18-20) or composite longbow +6 [+7 if within 30 ft.] ranged (1d8 [+1 if within 30 ft.]/x3)
*Space/Reach:*  5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  Spells
*Special Qualities:*  Elf traits
*Saves:*  Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 16 (base 14, +2 racial), Con 14 (base 14, -2 racial, +2 enhancement), Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 19 (base 16, +1 level, +2 enhancement)
*Skills:* Bluff +12 (8 ranks, +4 Cha), Concentration +11 (9 ranks, +2 Con), Craft (weaving) +1 (1 rank), Diplomacy +6 (+2 synergy [Bluff], +4 Cha), Intimidate +6 (+2 synergy [Bluff], +4 Cha), Listen +2 (racial), Profession (clothing designer) +4 (4 ranks), Search +2 (racial), Spot +2 (racial)
*Feats:*  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Finesse
*Alignment:*  Neutral Good

*Spells known (7/4/2/1):*  0 -- _acid splash, dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, message, read magic_; 1st -- _grease, mage armor, obscuring mist, unseen servant_; 2nd -- _glitterdust, web_; 3rd -- _fly_.

*Elf Traits (Ex)*: Elves possess the following racial traits. 



+2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
           Medium size.
           An elf ’s base land speed is 30 feet.
 Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. (Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
           Low-light vision.
 Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow.
 +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
           Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan.
           Favored Class: Wizard.
*Equipment:
*_Amulet of health +2_:  4,000 gp
_Cloak of charisma +2_:  4,000 gp
_Ring of protection +1_:  2,000 gp
Rapier:  20 gp
Composite longbow:  100 gp
Arrows (20):  1 gp
Dagger:  2 gp

_Bag of holding (Type I)_:  2,500 gp
Arrows (20):  1 gp
Bedroll:  1 sp
Everburning torch:  110 gp
Flint and steel:  1 gp
Rations, trail (per day) x3:  1 gp, 5 sp
Sack:  1 sp
Thunderstone:  30 gp
Waterskin:  1 gp

Pouch, belt:  1 gp
Acid (flask):  10 gp
Alchemist's fire (flask) x2:  40 gp
Potion of _cure light wounds_ x2:  100 gp
Smokestick x2:  40 gp
Tindertwig x2:  2 gp

Money:  2 pp, 19 gp, 3 sp




*Appearance: * 
 The vibrant red color of Rhaine’s carefully (but artfully) short-trimmed hair contrasts starkly with the dark hair more commonly found among her kind, and complements her bright green eyes well. She is of slightly above average height for an elf (about 5' 2") and is fairly skinny (too skinny, she would say) at 89 lbs. Despite her thinness, she possesses even more grace than most of her race, and other elves (and many members of other races, for that matter) find her unnaturally enchanting and beautiful. She is often seen wearing fashionable, brightly colored clothes, designed by herself and sewn by her parents.

*Personality:*
 Rhaine is glib and innocently charming, and has a knack for talking her way out of the few rough situations she occasionally finds herself in. She is very humble, almost to a fault, and can be a bit dense at times, particularly about her own charisma. A kind, caring person, she gets along easily with most decent folk; most elves see her as slightly apathetic and impassionate, though a far sight less so than her parents.

*History:*
 Rhaine’s parents were never well-liked by the elves of the small forest village in which she grew up. While honest and trustworthy, Arden and Heilyn Alanadel were almost universally considered stuffy, unimaginative, and boring. Still, they were happy, and Rhaine’s childhood was generally a pleasant one.
Rhaine’s family is world-reknowned for the quality and beauty of the clothing it produces. She herself was never very good at sewing, though her parents did their best to teach her; she found designing the clothes, choosing the fabrics and colors and shapes of the cloth, to be much more rewarding. She found the innate magical abilities she soon began to exhibit to be even more rewarding, however, and the elves in her small village helped her to nurture these abilities. Over the years, she grew into womanhood and into her arcane powers. She became a generally well-liked and respected member of the community, despite the community’s disapproval of her parents.
In time, however, she grew restless with her quiet life in the village. Saying a tearful farewell, she left her home and began to walk the land, exploring the world and helping those in need. Now, several adventures later, she finds herself a bit older, a bit wiser, and a member of the Silver Knights. She has not seen her home in a long time, though she often sends money to the village, hoping to help her people to prosper. While she sometimes wishes she could be back with her family again, she hopes to do much more good here with the Knights than she ever could on her own.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

One arcane caster....check.

Again, no rush as I plan to kick back and enjoy the 4th before I get too serious on things, so please do the same..


----------



## gabrion (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds good Crimson.  Just so I know before putting a character together though, what all books are you allowing.  I'm assuming most FR material is allowed, but what about Complete Series, Races Series, Dragon, UA, XPH, etc.?  Also, what kind of power level are you looking for from characters?  I assume since it is 30 point buy you don't want anything too ridiculous, but I've found it's always best to find out before putting together a character.

Right now I'm thinking about playing a 6th level wizard heading for Fatespinner (if allowed) or a Wizard 5/Incantirix 1, but that may change.  If someone else really wants to play a primary caster then I will be happy with something else.

As for the holiday thing, it will be busy for me, so the character probably wont be complete until Tuesday.  I'm sure this wont be a problem, but just thought I should give a heads up.

Edit: LOL...looks like someone just took the caster spot.  Oh well, I've got a ton of ideas so I'll just work out something else.  Still kind of a caster type, but if you are allowing psionics I would like to play a Psion (Shaper) 6.  Let me know if this will be allowed.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Groovy probably go with a tank type. Never played one in FR. Haven't decided on race yet. May try something exotic. I will think about it over the holiday and shoot you a idea later.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm contemplating a forest gnome druid who found himself drawn to the North.  Though shy, he has enjoyed helping those around Silverymoon keep the forest peaceful and healthy.  He willingly works with the Knights of Silverymoon, though he doesn't often enter the city.

Alternately I was thinking of a fighter/ranger/Knight-Errant of Silverymoon, or a wood-elf fighter/ranger heading toward Peerless Archer.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

Since I have traditionally been the one that fills either the tank or the cleric slot, I'll go for cleric on this one  Besides, haven't played a cleric in FR and there are so many cool deities to choose from...


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 1, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Tentative group
> 
> Isida-?????
> Gabrion-????
> ...




What about me?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry about that Tyr...I added you in as I wanted to be fair to everyone who showed some interest from the get go. I think I can wing the seven group, but as it is more than I have ever done before, I hope everyone is patient with me during this test run.

As far as the books go, I have most books and am not against anything from Dragon/other sources. However, I have never gotten into the psionics thing, so if at all possible I would prefer to stay away from that. However, if you really have your heart set on it and can convince me to buy the book over the weekend, I will reconsider it. Although, I must warn you, I am a broke graduate student who does not part easily with his money..

On the power level, I know to a degree we all have our inner munchkin, but to be honest, I would like this game not to be too heavily munchkin-ized. That being said, I have no problem with a solid build, but would like well rounded chars, not 20 str and 8s in everything else. Call it a personal preference if nothing else.

I am pretty open minded when it comes to most things, so feel free to throw different concepts at me from the Races/Complete/x material books, but I do stress that while I will find a way to work it in the game, it may not always be to the benefit of the char.

A lupin by any other name still looks like a werewolf at first...

Edit: I penciled you all in as the first tentative ideas you had, minus the psionics (sorry still about that), but if you have your heart set on a char build, go for it. If we wind up with 7 arcane casters, so be it, but it might get tough from time to time. All in all, I just want to try to run a good game for you all and let you play what you would like.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> However, I have never gotten into the psionics thing, so if at all possible I would prefer to stay away from that. However, if you really have your heart set on it and can convince me to buy the book over the weekend, I will reconsider it. Although, I must warn you, I am a broke graduate student who does not part easily with his money..




Well, do keep in mind that the psionics rules are all in the SRD.  See http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/psionic.html (or your favorite version of the SRD).

Still your call whether to allow it or not, of course.  But you wouldn't NEED the book.  

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

While they are in the SRD, I guess I will have to just simply admit that I don't like psionics. I have no problem with the people that do, but for me, they hold no real appeal. I do feel like I am cheating you guys/ladies, but I would prefer, for right now at least, no psionics.

*braces for the rotten fruit and veggies to be thrown this way*


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> While they are in the SRD, I guess I will have to just simply admit that I don't like psionics. I have no problem with the people that do, but for me, they hold no real appeal. I do feel like I am cheating you guys/ladies, but I would prefer, for right now at least, no psionics.
> 
> *braces for the rotten fruit and veggies to be thrown this way*




Oh, I definitely sympathize. I've banned psionics on my table-top game for years, mainly because one of our players always built a munchkin psion who would be able to drop baddies in a round. Some psionic powers are too powerful...


----------



## wgreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Oh, I definitely sympathize. I've banned psionics on my table-top game for years, mainly because one of our players always built a munchkin psion who would be able to drop baddies in a round. Some psionic powers are too powerful...




Eh...the thing to remember here is that a psion pumping all his points into a single attack is kind of like a sorcerer blowing all his daily spells in one encounter.  Sure, it's impressive in the immediate term, but then they're just crappy crossbowmen for the rest of the day.  

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 1, 2005)

My problem with psionics has always been that in many cases 1 psion can do what three other chars could do. They can do damage as fighters, nail people with mind magic, and have the skills of a rogue.

I will caveat this all by saying that my dealings with them is based off of 2nd ed, and I have never looked at 3rd. So I do apologize for my past coloring my present, but the feelings are there all the same.

I do hope you are still interested in the game though Gabrion, even if you can't go the psionic route.

Harvey: Any thought on the diety you might follow? No pressure to take any certain one, but I was curios as to who you were thinking of as the FR has alot of cool lesser deities that alot of people overlook for the "main" ones.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Eh...the thing to remember here is that a psion pumping all his points into a single attack is kind of like a sorcerer blowing all his daily spells in one encounter.  Sure, it's impressive in the immediate term, but then they're just crappy crossbowmen for the rest of the day.
> 
> -Will




Very true too... that same player tended to be really effective (almost overly so) for the 1st half of the adventure, but having used up his power points, did almost nothing for the second half of the adventure. But because that player did so in two campaigns, it really soured me on psionics... which is a shame, because I am now running an Eberron campaign, which has such a great niche for psionics (and I was prepared for that player to play a kalashtar, and he threw me a curveball and went warmage  )


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> My problem with psionics has always been that in many cases 1 psion can do what three other chars could do. They can do damage as fighters, nail people with mind magic, and have the skills of a rogue.




Well, yeah, but so can Wizards.  



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> I will caveat this all by saying that my dealings with them is based off of 2nd ed, and I have never looked at 3rd. So I do apologize for my past coloring my present, but the feelings are there all the same.




Oh, you poor, poor man!  2E psionics was a travesty.  No wonder you're so repulsed by the idea!  Well, mileage varies, of course, but the prevalent opinion seems to be that 3.5E is generally very well-balanced, save for one or two possibly over-powered abilities.

Anyway, for those who want to play psions, you might just consider playing a sorcerer instead.  If you choose the right spells, you get much the same effect anyway.

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> While they are in the SRD, I guess I will have to just simply admit that I don't like psionics. I have no problem with the people that do, but for me, they hold no real appeal. I do feel like I am cheating you guys/ladies, but I would prefer, for right now at least, no psionics.
> 
> *braces for the rotten fruit and veggies to be thrown this way*




Hey, no problem at all.   Like I said, I have a lot of ideas so it's no big deal to switch to something else.  A few games I run don't allow psionics just because of flavor issues, but that's exactly why I asked if they would be allowed or not. 



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Oh, I definitely sympathize. I've banned psionics on my table-top game for years, mainly because one of our players always built a munchkin psion who would be able to drop baddies in a round. Some psionic powers are too powerful...




This deserves rotten fuit and veggies though.   Actually I don't want to spam up this thread with a discussion of psionics, but suffice to say I disagree with your sentiment Harvey.  Disallowing them for flavor reasons is just fine, but because of power?  Tsk tsk tsk.

[/frenzy...fatigued]

As far as the power level goes, I guess I'll have to try and subdue the munchkin half of my personality (ok, maybe it's more like 2/3).  I'll be a good boy though, since non-munchkin games usually tend to be more fun in the long run anyway.

It looks like a skillmonkey could be useful, so I will put together either a rogue or a bard.  I know it is FR, but since the world contains Dopplegangers and Humans would you allow Changelings from Eberron?  They are decendents of races that already exist in FR, so it could fit, but of course I would understand if they aren't allowed.  

If the changelings are allowed along with their Racial Substitution levels, then I will probably play a Rogue 6, but if not then a Bard 5/Stormsinger 1 (Frostburn) would be my next option.  If you have a preference let me know.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Harvey: Any thought on the diety you might follow? No pressure to take any certain one, but I was curios as to who you were thinking of as the FR has alot of cool lesser deities that alot of people overlook for the "main" ones.




Nope... I have been spending the last 2 hours perusing through my various FR books trying to decide, and I am nowhere near closer to figuring out my character. 

I've also been going through PrCs from the books, looking to see where I might want to lead my character. I'm reading up on the Harper Agents, with a possibility of going Cleric of Deneir 5/Harper Agent 1, but I'm not sold with using Deneir as my character's deity.

The more I read, the more I think I'll go straight cleric. (of course, then I got distracted by the druid, having never played one before, but saw Isida already claimed that spot).

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Since I do love Eberron, and if this game goes well I might do one of those at a later date, I will allow a Changeling. However, since this is FR, I do want a nice backstory as to how he/she was born and raised. If you can give me that, all will be square in my books.

I do also appreciate you placing the inner munchkin on the back burner for the moment. I will go back and reread the racial sub lvls on changelings later on. Also, which of the three personality types will your changeling be?

Since I am allowing Changelings, I will also allow Warforged, but know they will be seen closer to sentient golems than a truly unique race. However, this could be a good way to link a history if any players went that route.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Harvey: Please don't feel like you have to go a certain route with the priest, and if you want to try a druid, then by all means do so. All in all, the party balance will fall where it will and we will go from there.

As for deities, if you go mainstream there is always Tymora, Helm, Tyr, Torm, Ilmater, Kelemvor, Gond and a CN Tempus.

Slightly off center: Too many to list..

Just shoot from the hip and go from there and we can work on it as the idea fills out.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Since I am allowing Changelings, I will also allow Warforged, but know they will be seen closer to sentient golems than a truly unique race. However, this could be a good way to link a history if any players went that route.




Now, why did you have to go and do that? I was so close to picking a character... 

I love the warforged... I've played one in my very first Eberron game, and am running two Eberron games now (one PbP, the other tabletop). They are my favorite race, by far, in D&D... but I think it is mainly due to their treatment in Eberron (I like the whole House Cannith/Creation Forges/Treaty of Thronehold freedom history). So playing them outside of that environment might be weird.

Oh well, back to the books (and back to dodging gabrion's rotten fruits and veggies  )


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, as I see Warforged and Golamoids (sp?) as close to the same thing, I don't see it as a huge stretch to see them being in the FR. However, as I always like to say, if the party has it, so do the villians.

But if you want to play one, feel free to do so, as I do not have any problem with it. I can see the gnomes of Lantan claiming credit for their creation as we speak..


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmm... one of the greatest techsmiths of Illul in Lantan creates the ultimate gondsman... one that Gond himself breathes life into. That gondsman (called a gondsforged perhaps?) takes it upon himself to worship his creator. He now travels Faerun learning about how the world works... his goal to become a creator himself and to create his brethren?

Character would be a warforged cleric or gond 6 on his way to becoming a techsmith next level. 

What do you think, Crimson? Would that work for a general backstory? Do you envision him unique or one of few?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Well slightly left field of the topic, but I believe I will go new love (Dwarf Fighter-something). Just got the Races of Stone and am itching to try it out.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hmmm... one of the greatest techsmiths of Illul in Lantan creates the ultimate gondsman... one that Gond himself breathes life into. That gondsman (called a gondsforged perhaps?) takes it upon himself to worship his creator. He now travels Faerun learning about how the world works... his goal to become a creator himself and to create his brethren?
> 
> Character would be a warforged cleric or gond 6 on his way to becoming a techsmith next level.
> 
> What do you think, Crimson? Would that work for a general backstory? Do you envision him unique or one of few?




_And the eternal spoked wheel turned, Gond looked down upon his devout servant and saw the vassal that was created in tribute to him. It was the gnome's life work to create the shell, as Gond himself had planted the seed many decades ago when the gnome had first pledged his service to the god of creation, and Gond knew that after tonight the gnome would soon be joining him. However the gnome's candle was not to be extinguished just yet, as the gnome had to pass onto his on the lessons it would need to survive in the world it would soon be born into. Taking a single ember from his celestial forge, Gond willed it to burn brightly in the host shell and as they both watched, the creation opened its fiery eyes for the first time. Smiling broadly, Gond could feel Mystra's presence suddenly fill his workshop and he prepared himself for the tantrum the young goddess would throw. However, in his eyes it was only fair that if Moradin could breathe life into his children from the Eternal Anvil, so could he allow a life to be brought into this world..._

Does that help answer your question on if I like the idea or not?

However, I would see him being unique at the moment, but later on who knows if Gond will allow him to "reproduce" others like himself.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Dwarven Fighter sounds good to me Prof. Will he be from one of the outer dwarven holds or a member of the Silver Knights? Or will he simply be a merc out to make his living in a land where stout blades are always welcomed?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Dwarven Fighter sounds good to me Prof. Will he be from one of the outer dwarven holds or a member of the Silver Knights? Or will he simply be a merc out to make his living in a land where stout blades are always welcomed?




What are the Silver Knights? Prestige Class? Or organization?

As I said it has been sometime since my last foray into the Realms.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

It is what the army of the city of Silverymoon is called, or at least what I will be calling them.

The PrC based off of them is the Silverymoon Knight Errant.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> It is what the army of the city of Silverymoon is called, or at least what I will be calling them.
> 
> The PrC based off of them is the Silverymoon Knight Errant.





My interest is peaked. Could you send the stats? I don't know if you can do it on the boards but you can use my home address (kewheeler@earthlink[dot]net) I am always open to new stuff.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

They are on page 91 of the Silverymoon book, but if you don't have it I will work on getting it sent to you soon.

Basically the Knight Errant is a travelling knight for the city, sworn to uphold the laws of Silverymoon and can be requested to act as judge/jury/executioner if a city wishes to use him in that manner. They also only answer to the High Guard of Silverymoon, but are expected to be the first ones into the fray in defense of council and country.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson: your description for the greation of the gondsforged has me sold! A couple of questions as I build the character:

1) Would he, as a cleric, have access to the repair spells from Eberron? I am assuming that traditional cure spells would still work at half potency. And if repair spells are accessible, would he, as a cleric of gond, spontaneously cast cure spells or repair spells?

2) Would he be able to find (or put together) something similar to the Warforged Repair Kit from Eberron?

Working thru the stats, I realize he's not going to be much of a traditional Cleric (the -2 Cha & -2 Wis really hurt him there), but I can't pass up the role-playing benefits


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> My interest is peaked. Could you send the stats? I don't know if you can do it on the boards but you can use my home address (kewheeler@earthlink[dot]net) I am always open to new stuff.




Hope you don't mind, but I sent over some info on the Knight Errant. It is from Silver Marches, so it is 3rd ed, not 3.5...

Crimson, you mentioned a book on Silverymoon. Not familiar with it... though I haven't been keeping up with releases... is it new?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok, since we have a fighter already, then I shall be a forest gnome druid.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey CT,

How should we handle the use of item creation feats that require the expenditure of XP?  (I feel like I always ask this question... )  Maybe I can use the XP-to-GP conversion rules in the DMG (items end up costing 70% of market price, rather than 50% in gp + the XP cost), or maybe just start play at the high end of 5th level...?

Thanks 

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

When I said Silverymoon book, I meant the Silver Marshes one, thanks for the catch on that and since none of the PrCs are "broken" in my opinion I don't see a prob with just taking the 3.0 stuff as it is.

Harvey: I am glad you liked the quick brainstorm on his creation, and I have no problem with him making a repair kit, as it only makes since since he follows a god of creation. Also while the -2s do make it a little harder in some aspects, I think it does well to show his awkwardness with his new life.

I also don't mind him having access to the repair spells and if you would rather his training have focused on the repairing of nonhuman things we can go that route. However, if you wanted his training to focus on preserving "true" life, that is also fine. I am flexible either way.

Isida: If you want to play the fighter, by all means do so. I definately don't want you to feel pigeon holed into something. Both concepts sounded good to me.

Wgreen: I am fine with the XP-GP conversion if the rest of the party has no objections. It would definately cut down on some of the math we would have to do, but later on even if the XP doesn't come into play, the time might.

Feel free to keep throwing questions this way as you have them.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Wgreen: I am fine with the XP-GP conversion if the rest of the party has no objections. It would definately cut down on some of the math we would have to do, but later on even if the XP doesn't come into play, the time might.




Oops...sorry -- I didn't mean to suggest that we do XP->GP during play...just for the initial character creation.  The rules say you're not allowed to spend XP to craft items if you'd end up dropping a level -- but if we start play at the beginning of 6th level, there's no other choice...unless you go with the conversion to money.

That said, if people want to convert all XP costs to GP for the duration of the campaign, I suppose it's okay with me.  

-Will


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Isida: If you want to play the fighter, by all means do so. I definately don't want you to feel pigeon holed into something. Both concepts sounded good to me.



  Actually, the druid was my first choice, so don't worry.  I just wanted to make sure we had a fighter in the party before going for a quirkier character.  

Oh, just FYI the forest gnome is +1 ECL.  Is that still cool, or would you rather I did a regular rock gnome?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually, the druid was my first choice, so don't worry.  I just wanted to make sure we had a fighter in the party before going for a quirkier character.
> 
> Oh, just FYI the forest gnome is +1 ECL.  Is that still cool, or would you rather I did a regular rock gnome?




I have spent the last 6 years playing the spellcaster or skill-monkey for my face-to-face game. For me a fighter-type is just kinda refreshing. But I have a feeling there will be enough combat for everyone.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

Before I settle down with the rogue idea I was wondering if you will be allowing Racial Paragon classes from UA.  I'm feeling more and more like playing a bard, but I still want to be able to cover all the bases with skills (IE lockpicking and disable device) so starting as Human Paragon might not be a bad idea.  Let me know.

PS, If I do play a human bard, then sorry for jacking you around with the changeling stuff.  If I play the changeling though I will probably go for the "Becomer" archetype, but I don't have my RoE right now, so I will have to get it back and look it over to make sure I have them straight in my head.  The other two are Passers and Reality Seekers right?  If you can give a quick rundown of each that would help (I really don't remember them well), but if not I will probably be getting the book back from one of my RL players sometime over the weekend so it's no big deal.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually, the druid was my first choice, so don't worry. I just wanted to make sure we had a fighter in the party before going for a quirkier character.
> 
> Oh, just FYI the forest gnome is +1 ECL. Is that still cool, or would you rather I did a regular rock gnome?




If you are comfortable with him being 5th lvl at the start, I am comfortable with him having an ECL +1.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I have spent the last 6 years playing the spellcaster or skill-monkey for my face-to-face game. For me a fighter-type is just kinda refreshing. But I have a feeling there will be enough combat for everyone.




*shoving the Ancient Red Wyrm behind me*

Whatever would give you that idea?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Max hp for 1st lvl and 75% for the rest.





So are we doing the flat 7 for a d10 or are we averaging (odd levels you round down, and even round up)?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Before I settle down with the rogue idea I was wondering if you will be allowing Racial Paragon classes from UA. I'm feeling more and more like playing a bard, but I still want to be able to cover all the bases with skills (IE lockpicking and disable device) so starting as Human Paragon might not be a bad idea. Let me know.
> 
> PS, If I do play a human bard, then sorry for jacking you around with the changeling stuff. If I play the changeling though I will probably go for the "Becomer" archetype, but I don't have my RoE right now, so I will have to get it back and look it over to make sure I have them straight in my head. The other two are Passers and Reality Seekers right? If you can give a quick rundown of each that would help (I really don't remember them well), but if not I will probably be getting the book back from one of my RL players sometime over the weekend so it's no big deal.




The Becomer switches through all the various forms as he go through life, Passer adopts one form and sticks to it trying to blend in with society, Reality Seeker stays mainly in their "true" form and seeks enlightenment through always being "true" to themselves. (Shooting from the hip here as it has been about a week since I last looked through the RoE.)

As far as the Paragon goes, I am okay with it, as long as you roleplay him as being a bastion of human perfection. When I think of Paragon, I think of Captain America from the old Marvel comics. So if he is Charismatic, let him be so and others will respond in turn. However, it will mean that he is just a 3rd lvl bard once the game starts, but if you are okay with that, I am as well.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> So are we doing the flat 7 for a d10 or are we averaging (odd levels you round down, and even round up)?




Even/odds...sorry for not putting that out there at the beginning.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> *shoving the Ancient Red Wyrm behind me*
> 
> Whatever would give you that idea?




Trust me if we face a Ancient Red Wyrm all you will see of me is my Dwarven Butt speeding in the opposite direction.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Trust me if we face a Ancient Red Wyrm all you will see of me is my Dwarven Butt speeding in the opposite direction.




Duly noted...

*Sends Red back and summons Half-Wyvern/half-Black dragon*

That should make it easier on you to handle..

*Always willing to help out the players any way I can*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Duly noted...
> 
> *Sends Red back and summons Half-Wyvern/half-Black dragon*
> 
> ...




Groovy! Now were ready! Wow look at that 3 20's in a row to hit.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> When I said Silverymoon book, I meant the Silver Marshes one, thanks for the catch on that and since none of the PrCs are "broken" in my opinion I don't see a prob with just taking the 3.0 stuff as it is.




Actually, I noticed there are some minor skill changes needed (like Intuit Direction), but all in all nothing big.



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Harvey: I am glad you liked the quick brainstorm on his creation, and I have no problem with him making a repair kit, as it only makes since since he follows a god of creation. Also while the -2s do make it a little harder in some aspects, I think it does well to show his awkwardness with his new life.
> 
> I also don't mind him having access to the repair spells and if you would rather his training have focused on the repairing of nonhuman things we can go that route. However, if you wanted his training to focus on preserving "true" life, that is also fine. I am flexible either way.




Actually, now that I'm done I like the way he turned out, even with the -2s. You're right, it does make sense. Just don't expect him to turn undead anytime soon  ... which I think makes perfect sense for a 'forged cleric of Gond. In thinking about it, I think it makes much more sense to have him spontaneously cast repair spells, expecially given his origins. But feat not, rest o' party, for he has memorized cures and has a wand handy.

OK, so here is his character build:


```
Name: Gond's Hammer (or "Hammer" for short)
Gender: Male Personality
Race: Gondsforged
Class: Cleric of Gond
Size: Medium
Alignment: N
Deity: Gond
Region: Lantan
Level: 6
Exp: 15,000

STR 18 (+4)  (17 + 1 level)   [13 pts]
DEX 10 (--)                   [ 2 pts] 
CON 10 (--)  (10 + 2 racial)  [ 0 pts]
INT 13 (+1)                   [ 5 pts]
WIS 14 (+2)  (16 - 2 racial)  [10 pts]
CHA  6 (-2)  ( 8 - 2 racial)  [ 0 pts]

(30 Point Buy System)

Fort:   +6      (+5 base +1 ability)
Ref:    +2      (+2 base +0 ability)
Will:   +6      (+5 base +1 ability)

HD: 6d8
HP: 38
Init: +0
Spd: 20' x 3
AC: 20          (10 base + 10 armor)
   Flat-Footed: 20
   Touch: 10
ACP: -5
DR: 2/adamantine

BAB: +4
   Melee: +8
   Ranged: +4
Grapple: +8     (+4 BAB +4 STR)

Weapons:
Maul, +1 Adamantine   +10 attack  1d10+7 damage    x3 on 20
Slam attack           +8 attack   1d4+4 subdual    x2 on 20
Pistol, Masterwork    +1 attack   1d10 damage      x3 on 20    50' Range

Armor:
Adamantine Body, +2   +10 AC      +1 Max Dex       -5 ACP

Languages: Common, Lantanese

Abilities:
-- Living Construct subtype (Immune to poison, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, 
exhaustion, sickening, energy drain; cannot heal naturally; healing school provides 
1/2 normal effect; disabled at 0 to -9 HP; does not eat, sleep, or breathe)
-- Composite Plating (5% arcane spell failure)
-- Light Fortification (25% ignore critical hits)
-- 1d4 Slam Attack
-- Proficient with simple weapons, all armor, shields
-- Spontaneously cast repair spells
-- Turn Undead (1x per day, turning check 1d20-2, turning damage 2d6+4)
-- Can Cast Creation Spells at +1 Caster Level
-- Skill Focus: Craft (armorsmith) +3
-- Martial Weapon Proficiency (maul)
-- Exotic Weapon Proficiency (maul)
-- Weapon Focus (maul)

Feats:
-- Adamantine Body (1st level)
-- Craft Wondrous Item (3rd level)
-- Craft Magic Arms And Armor (6th level)

Skill Points: 27        Max Ranks: 9/4
Skills:                 Stat  Total     Ability  Ranks  ACP  Misc
-- Appraise             Int   +1      = +1
-- Balance              Dex   -5      = +0              -5
-- Bluff                Cha   -2      = -2
-- Climb                Str   -1      = +4              -5
-- Concentration        Con   +4      = +0       +4
-- Craft (armorsmith)   Int   +13/+15 = +1       +9          +3/+5 (domain: metal, 
                                                                 repair kit)
-- Craft (weaponsmith)  Int   +4/+6   = +1       +3          +2 (repair kit)
-- Diplomacy            Cha   -2      = -2
-- Disguise             Cha   -2      = -2
-- Escape Artist        Dex   -5      = +0              -5
-- Forgery              Int   +1      = +1
-- Gather Info          Cha   -2      = -2
-- Heal                 Wis   +8/+10  = +2       +6          +2 (healer's kit)
-- Hide                 Dex   -5      = +0              -5
-- Intimidate           Cha   -2      = -2
-- Jump                 Str   -1      = +4              -5
-- Knowledge (religion) Int   +6      = +1       +5
-- Listen               Wis   +2      = +2
-- Move Silently        Dex   -5      = +0              -5
-- Ride                 Dex   +0      = +0
-- Search               Int   +1      = +1
-- Sense Motive         Wis   +2      = +2
-- Spot                 Wis   +2      = +2
-- Survival             Wis   +2      = +2
-- Swim                 Str   -6      = +4              -10
-- Use Rope             Dex   +0      = +0

Cleric Spells Per Day: 5/4+1/3+1/2+1
Cleric Spells Typically Memorized: 
0th (DC 11)- Detect Magic (2), Detect Poison, Mending, Read Magic
1st (DC 12)- Bless, Comprehend Language, Magic Weapon*, Shield of Faith, Wieldskill
2nd (DC 13)- Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds, Make Whole, Wood shape*
3rd (DC 14)- Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape*
* Domain Spells. Domains: Craft, Metal

Starting Gold: 13,000 gp
Equipment:
-- Adamantine Body, +2            ------   4,000 gp
-- Backpack                       2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bullets (10)                   2.0 lb     ------ (free regional equipment)
-- Everburning Torch              1.0 lb     110 gp (tucked in belt)
-- Healer's Kit                   1.0 lb      50 gp (in backpack)
-- Holy Symbol of Gond, Silver    1.0 lb      25 gp (carved into chest)
-- Maul, +1 Adamantine           20.0 lb   3,510 gp, 5 sp*
-- Pistol, Masterwork             3.0 lb     ------ (free regional equipment)
-- Pouch, Belt                    0.5 lb       1 gp
-- Powderhorn                     2.0 lb     ------ (free regional equipment)
-- Repair Kit                     1.0 lb      50 gp (in backpack)
-- Wand of Cure Light Wounds      ------     750 gp (in wand sheath)
-- Wand Sheath                    ------   4,000 gp

* Created himself in the High Holy Crafthouse of Inspiration

Total Weight: 32.5 lbs
Total Money @ Character Creation: 501 gp, 5 sp
Current Money: 501 gp, 5 sp

Max Weight:  100 light   200 medium   300 heavy

Age: 5
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 350 lbs
Eyes: Green
```

A couple of comments/questions, if you don't mind...

1) Adamantine: I want to build into his backstory this adamantine theme relating to his construction in the High Holy Crafthouse of Inspiration. Haven't gotten to that yet, but you can see that he has a common theme (weapon, armor, etc.). Are you OK with this?

2) Speaking of weapons, I had Hammer create his weapon using the GP rule set up with  wgreen. He has the skills and feats necessary, so I figured no problem.

3) The Wand Sheath: Pulled from the Eberron Campaign Setting as a Warforged Embedded Component. Any issue with him having it? Thought it would be cool given his nature. If not, then I can spend the money on more wands. 

4) The Pistol: It is a free piece of equipment for the region. While I think the image looks cooler than the heavy crossbow, Hammer's never really going to use either of them. He's not going to be good with ranged weapons. Thoughts? I wouldn't mind saying he sold them off or something like that. But if he's sruck with a ranged weapon he's never going to use, I think a pistol is much cooler...

I think that's it...I will post appearance, history, and personality tomorrow...


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Trust me if we face a Ancient Red Wyrm all you will see of me is my Dwarven Butt speeding in the opposite direction.




Oh come on, I think our brave little party of 6th level adventurers should be up to the challenge.  

Crimson, I have a few more questions.  

1) You said in your last post that starting out as Human Paragon would mean I would only have 3 levels of Bard.  Does that mean that you usually require taking PrC type classes to the end? 

2) Would you allow the Magic Blooded template from dragon 306?  I'm leaning toward playing the bard and I want him to have a kind of "fire" in his soul, which seems to work well with the template.  

3) I never asked if you would be allowing Frostburn material.  I really like the Stormsinger PrC in that book and it would fit well for a bard from the north.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Actually, I noticed there are some minor skill changes needed (like Intuit Direction), but all in all nothing big.




While skills can be swapped around pretty easily, it was more along the lines of the powers granted that I didn't consider too broken, but good catch on the skills.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Actually, now that I'm done I like the way he turned out, even with the -2s. You're right, it does make sense. Just don't expect him to turn undead anytime soon  ... which I think makes perfect sense for a 'forged cleric of Gond. In thinking about it, I think it makes much more sense to have him spontaneously cast repair spells, expecially given his origins. But feat not, rest o' party, for he has memorized cures and has a wand handy.




While I was not going to try to influence you, I am glad you choose the Repair route vice cure. While on paper, it might make it a little more difficult on the party, I think story wise, it makes alot more sense for him to be better at repairing objects over people.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> OK, so here is his character build:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Hope you don't think I went through everything with the magic red DM pen...




			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> A couple of comments/questions, if you don't mind...
> 
> 1) Adamantine: I want to build into his backstory this adamantine theme relating to his construction in the High Holy Crafthouse of Inspiration. Haven't gotten to that yet, but you can see that he has a common theme (weapon, armor, etc.). Are you OK with this?




As long as you are willing to pay the price for the items, and are willing to accept that adamantine does not grow on trees, I am fine with it. Depending on how long the game runs, a quest could be to find more of it for your crafting wants.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> 2) Speaking of weapons, I had Hammer create his weapon using the GP rule set up with wgreen. He has the skills and feats necessary, so I figured no problem.




Double checked the math on the construction and it was good to go. However, like I said in the char sheet section, since the Metal Feat is an either/or of the two feats, I would take Martial (Maul) as there is no Exotic (Maul). However, I do find the image of him using a huge smithy hammer as his weapon and creation tool very fitting.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> 3) The Wand Sheath: Pulled from the Eberron Campaign Setting as a Warforged Embedded Component. Any issue with him having it? Thought it would be cool given his nature. If not, then I can spend the money on more wands.




Where would it be on your body? Are you sure you want to give up a slot on yourself where you could potentially have a magic item for a perm non-magical one? I agree storywise, it is great, but don't want to cheat you out of anything either.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> 4) The Pistol: It is a free piece of equipment for the region. While I think the image looks cooler than the heavy crossbow, Hammer's never really going to use either of them. He's not going to be good with ranged weapons. Thoughts? I wouldn't mind saying he sold them off or something like that. But if he's sruck with a ranged weapon he's never going to use, I think a pistol is much cooler...




While initally I was hesitant as I didn't want to have gunpowder in the game, again given his nature, the image does seem fitting. However, he will be even more penalized in his using it since he has no feats in as in my opinion that definately counts as an Exotic Weapon.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> I think that's it...I will post appearance, history, and personality tomorrow...




Looking forward to seeing it all Harvey and I hope I didn't offend you by adding all my ***edit marks.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Oh come on, I think our brave little party of 6th level adventurers should be up to the challenge.




I thought so also..



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> Crimson, I have a few more questions.
> 
> 1) You said in your last post that starting out as Human Paragon would mean I would only have 3 levels of Bard. Does that mean that you usually require taking PrC type classes to the end?




As the Paragon class grants you a free feat at 2nd level, and a free +2 bonus to any stat at 3rd, I had assumed you would follow it all the way through. If you just want to take a level to get the one universal skill, that is also okay from this side.

With future PrCs, you can take as many lvls in the class as you wish. However, I don't like people cherry picking 5 different PrCs just to do so. Also by that point, the XP penalty would definately kick in..



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> 2) Would you allow the Magic Blooded template from dragon 306? I'm leaning toward playing the bard and I want him to have a kind of "fire" in his soul, which seems to work well with the template.




Let me go through my back issues to make sure I have that one and we will go from there. 



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> 3) I never asked if you would be allowing Frostburn material. I really like the Stormsinger PrC in that book and it would fit well for a bard from the north.




I do not have a problem with it as long as the story supports it. As I haven't really read through Frostburn alot, I am a little fuzzy with the class, but I will get back to you on it.

Sound fair?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> While I was not going to try to influence you, I am glad you choose the Repair route vice cure. While on paper, it might make it a little more difficult on the party, I think story wise, it makes alot more sense for him to be better at repairing objects over people.




Agreed...



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Hope you don't think I went through everything with the magic red DM pen...




No problemo... I do the same...



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> As long as you are willing to pay the price for the items, and are willing to accept that adamantine does not grow on trees, I am fine with it. Depending on how long the game runs, a quest could be to find more of it for your crafting wants.




A very cool idea... one I could get into! Though I'd prefer it as a subplot, not wanting it to overshadow any existing stories. That might be a reason he left Lantan to begin with.



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Double checked the math on the construction and it was good to go. However, like I said in the char sheet section, since the Metal Feat is an either/or of the two feats, I would take Martial (Maul) as there is no Exotic (Maul). However, I do find the image of him using a huge smithy hammer as his weapon and creation tool very fitting.




Yeah, I pictured him with a two-handed hammer, and the maul seemed to fit the bill. As for feats, I got confused when reading the description on the maul, but I think I got it now. As a two-handed weapon, it is a martial proficiency, but if you wanted it to be a one-handed weapon, it is an exotic profiency. I picture him using both hands, so I'll drop the Exotic WP feat.



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Where would it be on your body? Are you sure you want to give up a slot on yourself where you could potentially have a magic item for a perm non-magical one? I agree storywise, it is great, but don't want to cheat you out of anything either.




Wand sheaths are traditionally housed under a forearm, so I would assume it fits either a gauntlet or a bracer slot. Not sure which... I'd rather you make the call. And I am perfectly fine with blowing a slot for the component... while it might not be the most effective idea, I  mainly think it's cool and fits in with the character's craft/creation theme.



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> While initally I was hesitant as I didn't want to have gunpowder in the game, again given his nature, the image does seem fitting. However, he will be even more penalized in his using it since he has no feats in as in my opinion that definately counts as an Exotic Weapon.




Like I said, I don't mind either way, since I really don't envision him ever using it. I mainly thinks it fits in with this whole creation/tinkerer aspect of him.



			
				Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing it all Harvey and I hope I didn't offend you by adding all my ***edit marks.




Like I said before, no problemo. I will re-post the tweaked character once I write up the history, etc.

Oh, and some clarification/correction on earlier posts:
1) Hammer cannot start as a techsmith until his 8th level... neglected the requirement to cast _minor creation_, which he gets as a domain spell at 7th level.

2) On the subject of "recreating himself", as a player I would never expect to be able to recreate a warforged. He'd go the techsmith route because I see the gondsmen as his attempts to recreate himself. Early prototypes, if you will. Maybe once he reaches epic levels, he might garner Gond's attention. But that's a long ways off...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

I am fine with the wand sheath taking up the bracer slot on his body.

As far as the gunpowder goes, if you want to keep it for the flavor, feel free to do so, if you want to sell it, that is okay also. In the latest Dragon, there is even a Relic for followers of Gond. Basically a pouch of never ending smoke powder...

With him building the minor gondsmen, it is almost like he will have his own mini-me. Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 2, 2005)

I am going to play a gnome who, at a young age,  was on a picnic with his family when TROLLS ATTACKED!!!! Killing them all.  Except for poor Jacobim Grimble...his mother called him Jack.  Jack, left to fend for himself in the wilds of the north turned a little wild, living off the land, and avoiding all.  Eventually he ran across a small settlement of gnomes, and he met a kindly druid who helped him reintroduce himself into society.  Jack settled down, met a beautiful gnomish woman, and enjoyed himself as an upstanding citizen of his small village.  One day, when he was out scouting the country side with his druid friends....OGRES!!!! AHHH, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!  When Jack and his friend returned to his small town, the buildings were destroyed, and all of the people were missing or dead.  Jack swore at that moment that, before his life was over, he would extinguish ALL GIANTS FROM THE NORTH!!! GRAAAH!

Basically I am going for the giant slayer PRC from Silvery Marches...I will probably have some combination of fighting-type classes for 5 levels, and a single level of Giant Slayer.  I will be a woodsy-skirmishy type fighter.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 2, 2005)

Alright Crimson, I'm pretty set on the bard idea now.  If no one else plays a rogue then I will play a Rogue 2/Bard 3/Stormsinger 1 (if allowed).  If someone else takes the rogue spot then I will replace those levels with bard.  I just want to make sure we have someone in the party who can disable traps and the like.

I've got a ton of stuff for my backstory, so I will try to condense that and post it as soon as I get a chance.  Sometime today I will be leaving for the holiday, so if you don't hear from me till tuesday don't be alarmed.    I may be on later tonight to post the backstory though.  

If I don't post again, have a nice 4th of July all!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Character moved to Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

Isida: Everything looks great for the most part with the exception of the Int score. Spending 8pts will get you a 13 vice 15.

Also, just to make sure I am thinking right, is Steward's Stylish Straw Basket the same as a Heward's Handy Haversack?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 2, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I am going to play a gnome who, at a young age, was on a picnic with his family when TROLLS ATTACKED!!!! Killing them all. Except for poor Jacobim Grimble...his mother called him Jack. Jack, left to fend for himself in the wilds of the north turned a little wild, living off the land, and avoiding all. Eventually he ran across a small settlement of gnomes, and he met a kindly druid who helped him reintroduce himself into society. Jack settled down, met a beautiful gnomish woman, and enjoyed himself as an upstanding citizen of his small village. One day, when he was out scouting the country side with his druid friends....OGRES!!!! AHHH, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!! When Jack and his friend returned to his small town, the buildings were destroyed, and all of the people were missing or dead. Jack swore at that moment that, before his life was over, he would extinguish ALL GIANTS FROM THE NORTH!!! GRAAAH!
> 
> Basically I am going for the giant slayer PRC from Silvery Marches...I will probably have some combination of fighting-type classes for 5 levels, and a single level of Giant Slayer. I will be a woodsy-skirmishy type fighter.




One quiet gnome and one wolverine...this is going to be interesting...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Isida: Everything looks great for the most part with the exception of the Int score. Spending 8pts will get you a 13 vice 15.
> 
> Also, just to make sure I am thinking right, is Steward's Stylish Straw Basket the same as a Heward's Handy Haversack?



  Ok, fixed my Int boo-boo.  And yeah, the Straw Basket is the same as the Haversack.  I just wanted him to have things made of blants rather than animal materials.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry! Double Post.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 3, 2005)

*Dorn Grimaxe*

[sblock]*Dorn Grimaxe
Ranger 2/ Fighter 4
Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Moradin
Region: Silverymoon
Height: 4' 3''
Weight: 161lbs
Skin: Caucasian 
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Age: 50*

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 Points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 Points]
*Con:* 15 (+2) [4 Points, +2 Racial, +1 Level]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 Points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 Points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [2 Points, -2 Racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities: * 
Darkvision – 60’, Stonecutting, Stability, +2 vs. Poison,  +2 vs. Spell/ Spell-Like, Racial Weapon – Waraxe/ Urgosh, +1 Attack vs. Orc/ Goblinoids, +4 Dodge vs. Giant Class, +2 Appraise vs. Stone/ Metal, +2 Craft vs. Stone/ Metal, Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy), Shield Proficiency, Martial Weapons Proficiency (All), Simple Weapons Proficiency (All), Track, Wild Empathy [+ 3], Favored Enemy [Undead], Combat Style – Two Weapon Fighting

Hit Dice: 8, 7, 6, 8, 7, 8, +12 Con
*HP: 56*
*AC: 20* (+2 Dex, +5 Armor, +3 Shield) Touch – 14, Flat-footed – 18
*ACP: +0*
*Init: +2* (+2 Dex)
*Speed: 20ft * 

*Saves:
Fortitude +9* [+2 Con, +7 Base] 
*Reflex +6* [+2 Dex, +4 Base]
*Will +2 * [+1 Wis, +1 Base] 

*BAB: +6*
Melee Atk: +11 (Dwarven Waraxe (+1) – 1d10+6/20 x3/S) 
Melee Atk: +10 (Mithral Heavy Shield (+1 [Bashing] – 1d8+4/20 x2/B)
Melee Atk: +10 (Warhammer – 1d8+3/20 x2/B)
Melee Atk: +9 (Short Sword – 1d6+3/19-20 x2/P)
Ranged Atk: +8 (Dagger – 1d4+3/19-20 x2/P/ 10 Ft.)

*Skills:*
*Climb +12 * [9 Ranks, +3 Str]
*Craft [Armorer] +4 * [1 Ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
*Craft [Weaponsmith] +4 * [1 Ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
*Handle Animal +4 * [5 Ranks, -1 Cha]
*Heal +3* [2 Ranks, +1 Wis]
*Hide +4 * [2 Ranks, + 2 Dex]
*Jump +12 * [9 Ranks, +3 Str]
*Know [Dungeon] +3* [2 Ranks, +1 Int]
*Know [Nature] +3* [2 Ranks, +1 Int]
*Listen +5 * [4 Ranks, +1 Wis]
*Move Silent +4* [2 Ranks, +2 Dex]
*Profession [Merchant] +5* [4 Ranks + 1 Wis]
*Search +5* [4 Ranks, +1 Int]
*Spot +5 * [4 Ranks, +1 Wis]
*Survival +7* [6 Ranks, +1 Wis]
*Swim +7* [4 Ranks, +3 Str]

*Feats:*
1st – Open Minded
2nd – FF – Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe)
3rd – Open Minded
4th – Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting
6th – Improved Shield Bash
6th – FF – Weapon Specialization 

*Languages: * Common, Dwarven, Orc

*Equipment*
_*Wearing or carrying at hand	*_ 
Explorer Outfit		0.0	0.00

Mithral Shirt [+1]		10.0	2,100.00
Mithral Heavy Shield [+1 Bashing]	5.0	5,020.00

Dwarven Waraxe [+1]		8.0	2,330.00
Warhammer [MW]		5.0	312.00 (Regional Equipment)
Shortsword		2.0	10.00
Dagger [2]		2.0	4.00

*Money Pouch*		0.5	1.00
* Wealth [12 Pp/28 Gp/8 Sp/2 Cp]	1.0	148.82

_*In or on containers*_
*Bandolier [MW] - 12*		1.5	5.00
Flint/Steel		0.0	1.00
Whetstone		1.0	.02
Chalk [x10]		0.0	.10
Candle [x6]		0.0	.06

*Potion Belt [MW] - 10*		1.0	60.00
Potion (Cure Light) [x10]		1.0	500.00	

*Heward’s Handy Haversack*		5.0	2000.00	
LP – Mess Kit		1.0	2.00		
LP – Water Skin [x3]		12.0	3.00	
LP – Trail Rations [x6]		6.0	3.00	
CP – Gray Explorer Outfit [x2]		16.0	20.00	
CP – Bedroll		5.0	0.10	
CP – Silk Rope – 50’ [x2]		10.0	20.00	
CP – Grappling Hook	4.0	1.00	
CP – Sack [x3]	1.0	0.30	
CP – Vial (Oil) [x4]	4.0	0.40	
CP – Sun Rod [x12]	12.0	24.00	
RP – Vial (Oil) [x2]	2.0	0.20	
RP – Scroll Case	0.5	1.00	
RP – Silk Rope – 50’	5.0	10.00	
RP – Grappling Hook	4.0	1.00	
RP – Healer’s Kit	1.0	50.00	
RP – Everburning Torch		1.0	110.00
RP – Potion Belt [MW] - 10	1.0	60.00
Belt – Potion (Cure Light) [x6]		0.6	300.00	
Belt – Oil (Repair Light) [x4]		0.4	200.00

*Total weight carried – 45 lbs, Light Load.*

*Money*
12 Pp/28 Gp/8 Sp/2 Cp
~~~~~

*Appearance: * 
Dorn is of average size for a dwarf of the North. He stands approximately 4 foot 3 inches and weighs a respectable 161 lbs. His dark black hair and light blue eyes are both rare among his clan. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short (mid-chest). And though it is rumored that he smiles on occasion it has not been proven. He prefers to wear his chain shirt and if given the least opportunity he will do so. Most of the times he also prefers to make use of a Heavy Steel Shield, Dwarven Waraxe, and Warhammer. While seldom seen he prefers dark tones and a comfortable outfit like those worn by explorers.

*Personality: * 
On the outside Dorn is the dour, taciturn visage most people who don’t know dwarves have come to expect. On the inside he is very different in many ways. His humor is dry and slightly offbeat (yes he does have a sense of humor). Not the most graced in social interaction, he is willing to try many things, though he is often clumsy in asking how.

*Background: * 
Born just to the north of the city of Silverymoon a little over 50 years hence. His fathers was Jhun Grimaxe, his mother’ Risa Hammerhand, a distant relative of the late Hulgrim Hammerhand (a minor local hero). His father was an Armorer and Weaponsmith of some repute, while his mother was the guiding force in their family. They worked and raised a child, Dorn, within the family hold until a raid by the Broken Tusk Tribe (Orc) on a trip to the south stole them from their child. 

Dorn having few other options took a position as an apprentice to Brodin Kladan, a Ranger and friend of his parents. And so he passed the next few decades learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. And while he learned much over the years both in the caves and out, the battles beside his mentor was one of his fondest memories. But as with most it was tempered with sadness. A short time later (by Dwarven standards) his apprenticeship came to an end. From there he stepped out into the wide world to test the open road. But after many years he found himself drifting back to Silverymoon where he took a position as a scout and warrior of the city.
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 3, 2005)

Jacobim Grimble, for most of his life lived in the only gnomish family in the village of Nesme.  At a young age, Jack, as his mother called him, was on a picnic with his family when TROLLS ATTACKED!!!! Killing them all. Except for poor Jack. Jack, traumatised by the experience, and left to fend for himself in the wilds of the north turned a little wild himself, living off the land, and avoiding all. Eventually he met ran across a gnomish druid who helped him slowly reintroduce himself into pleasant society.  For a long time Jack served as a hunter and scout for a the small gnomish village his druid friend hailed from, and though he rarely entered into town (Jack was rather skittish), he became an accepted part of the community.Eventually Jack met a beautiful gnomish woman, Deidre, and he married her, settled down and enjoyed himself as an upstanding citizen of his small village: they elected him Sheriff on his reputation as a warrior and good friend to the community.  The happy life Jack thought he would never have again had returned.  One day, when he was out scouting the country side with his druid friend....OGRES!!!! A patrol of Jack's deputies and his friend the druid were all killed by a the marauding band come down from the mountains, and Jack was left for dead.  When Jack finally came to and returned to his small town, the buildings were destroyed, and all of the people were missing or dead. Jack found the body of his beloved wife and most of the people who had taken him in and reintroduced him to a loving community.  Jack swore at that moment that, before his life was over, he would extinguish ALL GIANTS FROM THE NORTH and make all families and communities safe from their scourge!!!  After tracking down the ogres that slew his family and killing their leader in single combat-narrowly escaping with his life-Jack went to Silverymoon and offered his services to the Knights of Silverymoon-as a guide to the wilderness...and an expert on slaying the many giants, ogres and trolls plauging the marches.


```
Jacobim “Jack” Grimble
Male Rock Gnome Bbn1/Rgr2/Ftr2/Giant Killer 1
Small humanoid
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Deity: Gaerdal Ironhand
Region: The North
Height: 3’6” 
Weight: 46 lbs.
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Age: 76

Str: 16 (+3) [13 points, –2 racial, +1 level] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 15 (+2) [5 points, +2 racial] 
Int: 8 (-1) [0 points] 
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Con, -2 Str, Small (+4 to Hide checks, +1 to ac and attack rolls), +1 racial bonus on attacks against kobolds and goblinoids, low-light vision, weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammers), +2 racial bonus on saving throws versus illusions, +1 to DC of saving throws of illusions cast by the gnome, +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) and Listen checks, spell like abilities: 1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation and speak with animals.  Fast Movement, rage 1/day, Gnome Favored Enemy: Giants +3, Track, wild empathy +1, combat style: 2 weapon fighting, Bonus Feats (2). 

Hit Dice: 1d12+2 plus 2d8+4 plus 2d10+4 plus 1d10+2 plus 3
HP: 61
AC: 18 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +1 size)
Init: +4 (+2 Dex + 2 Blooded)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +13 [+10 base, +2 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +2 Dex, +1 resistance]
Will +2 [+0 base, +1 Wis, +1 resistance]

BAB: +6/+1
Melee Atk: +11/+6 (1d8+5+1d6 fire/x3/S, [I]+1 flaming glaive[/I]) 
Melee Atk: +11 (1d6+4/x3/B, MW gnome hooked hammer, hammer end) 
Melee Atk: +11/+6 (1d4+4/x4/P, MW gnome hooked hammer, pick end) 
Melee Atk: +9/+9/+4 (1d6+3/x3/B and 1d4+1/x4/P, MW gnome hooked hammer)

Ranged Atk: +10/+5 (1d6-1/x3/100 ft./p, MW Longbow w/alchemical silver arrows)

Skills: (all skills +1 when dealing directly with Giants, additional +3 to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Suvival checks against Giants)

Craft (Alchemy) +1 [0 ranks, -1 Int, +2 racial]
Hide +7 [2 ranks, +4 size, +2 Dex, -1 armor]
Intimidate +1 [1 rank, +0 Cha]
Jump +7 [5 ranks, +3 Str, -1 armor]
Listen +8 [5 ranks, +2 racial, +1 Wis]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Blooded]
Survival +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Tumble +4 [1 rank, +2 synergy, +2 Dex, -1 armor]

Feats:
Blooded (1st level)
Track(B) (2nd level)
(Two Weapon Fighting)(B) (3rd level)
Toughness (3rd level)
Dodge (B) (4th level)
Mobility (B) (5th level)
Combat Reflexes (6th level)

Languages: Common, Gnome 

Equipment:
[I]+1 flaming glaive (5.0 lbs, 8,308 gp)[/I]
MW Gnome Hooked Hammer (3.0 lbs, 670 gp)
MW Longbow (1.5 lbs, Regional Gear)
[I]+1 Chain Shirt (12.5 lbs, 1,250 gp)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (5 lbs, 2,000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1 lb, 1,000 gp)[/I]
20 Alchemical silver arrows (1.5 lbs, 41 gp)
20 Alchemical silver arrows (1.5 lbs [in haversack], 41 gp)
[I]Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x2 (600 gp)[/I]
MW Bandoleer (.5 lbs, 5 gp)
Acid (flask) x10 (10 lbs, 100 gp)
Traveller’s Outfit (1.25 lbs, free)
Bedroll (1.25 lbs [in haversack], 1 sp)
Flint and Steel ([in haversack], 1 gp)
Belt Pouch (.125 lbs, 1 gp)
Signal Whistle (8 sp)
Waterskin (1.0 lbs [in haversack], 1 gp)
Sunrod x5 (5.0 lbs [in haversack], 10 gp)
1pp, 10 gp, 10 sp, 10 cp (.62 lbs, 21gp, 1 sp)
Total weight carried: 41.995 lbs.
```

About my Char Sheet:  I took the Gnome Ranger substitution 1st level, I hope that's okay.  TheGiant-Killer PRC is from Silvery Marches source book (I changed the prereq of Survival 4 ranks.  There sin't a gnomish region for the SIlver Marches in PGtF book, so I used the Human one as Jack grew up around humans and the Blooded feat seemed to fit him.  If this is a problem, let me know.  We seem a pretty nature-saavy group.  I like it!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 4, 2005)

Prof Yeti: Not to be dense, but I have had my fair share of cervasas already, but what is the Open Minded feat? Or are you saying it is still up for debate in your mind what is going there. Also, the Oversized TWF feat where is that one from? Just curious as I couldn't remember seeing that one before, again it might just be the beers.

SS: I will go back and relook over the gnome substitution, but I don't think it will be a problem. 

Group: I hope all of you have a happy and safe 4th of July, and after a day of drifting lazily down a river on an intertube, I have most of the groundwork in my head for the ramp up of the adventure. I will get a RG thread up soon and we can start posting the finalized chars up there.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 4, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Prof Yeti: Not to be dense, but I have had my fair share of cervasas already, but what is the Open Minded feat? Or are you saying it is still up for debate in your mind what is going there. Also, the Oversized TWF feat where is that one from? Just curious as I couldn't remember seeing that one before, again it might just be the beers.




Both feats are from the Complete Adventurer book. Open Minded gives you 5 skill points but you have to obey all the normal rules (max. skill ranks, skills count normally so cross-class still 2 points per rank). And oversized two-weapon just means you count a one-handed weapon in your off-hand as light (It requires Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a prereq.) So I could attack with either axe and shield or axe and warhammer. If you don't want to use them that is fine I have other ideas.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 4, 2005)

Prof: Could you go back and edit the saves for me please? With the +3 Ranger, +4 fighter, I get a little lost as I don't know what sequence you took your levels and just a simple +5 base, +2 Con would work alot better for me. I'm not trying to be picky honest, but as I cut and paste all of your sheets onto my home system for easy access, I don't want to mess anything up once we get started.

The Open Minded part is fine with me as far as feats go. If you want to have more skills, then go for it, and the same for the OTWF.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 4, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Alright Crimson, I'm pretty set on the bard idea now. If no one else plays a rogue then I will play a Rogue 2/Bard 3/Stormsinger 1 (if allowed). If someone else takes the rogue spot then I will replace those levels with bard. I just want to make sure we have someone in the party who can disable traps and the like.
> 
> I've got a ton of stuff for my backstory, so I will try to condense that and post it as soon as I get a chance. Sometime today I will be leaving for the holiday, so if you don't hear from me till tuesday don't be alarmed.  I may be on later tonight to post the backstory though.
> 
> If I don't post again, have a nice 4th of July all!




Gabrion: I went back and looked through the Frostburn book and like the subtle flavor of the Stormsinger, so if you want to go that route go ahead, but I think it might be easier on you if you only took one level of rogue as otherwise you will have to pay cc cost for some of the skills you will need to pick up. (Concentration, Knowledge (Arcana) ). I know that while rogues do get an abundant number of skills, no need in wasting points where you don't have to.

(Edited)All: My e-mail address is crimson_tide_zealot(at)yahoo(dot)com. If you all don't mind, please send me a breakdown of the char sheets by level so I can get a better understanding of where the feats/skills came in at. Also, while I know nobody is trying to slide any munchkin points in by just going with an end point total and placing them where they want, I like to see where the chars "went" each lvl. This is strictly *voluntary*, as I do trust you guys/gals, but I just like to see all the small things that go into a char and its build. Again let me stress this is just a voluntary thing and nothing bad will happen if you don't feel up to doing it. Don't want you guys to think I am an ogre before the game starts..

Thanks and once again have a great 4th.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 4, 2005)

All: RG thread has been created. All approved thus far can move their chars on over.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138553


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 4, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Prof: Could you go back and edit the saves for me please? With the +3 Ranger, +4 fighter, I get a little lost as I don't know what sequence you took your levels and just a simple +5 base, +2 Con would work alot better for me. I'm not trying to be picky honest, but as I cut and paste all of your sheets onto my home system for easy access, I don't want to mess anything up once we get started.
> 
> The Open Minded part is fine with me as far as feats go. If you want to have more skills, then go for it, and the same for the OTWF.




No problem! It was a left over from the build so I wouldn't forget anything.

Groovy about the feats!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 4, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> (Edited)All: My e-mail address is crimson_tide_zealot(at)yahoo(dot)com. If you all don't mind, please send me a breakdown of the char sheets by level so I can get a better understanding of where the feats/skills came in at.
> 
> Thanks and once again have a great 4th.




No problem will have it to you before the sun goes down.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry for the long hiatus, but my camping trip lasted a few more days then I thought it would. I have a character I was playing in another game before it died, Regis, a halfling dagger thrower. I'll post him in a few.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 4, 2005)

Background

I'm told that I was born in a small halfling community in the Dale lands. When I was just 3 years old a group of goblins and worgs attacked my village. They killed everyone and burned everything. A warband of elves that were tracking the goblins came upon the burning village but were too late to help. They searched for survivers and found only one. One of the hunters, Lavits Swiftblade, was married to Selyna Whitewolf. She was sterile and could not bear any children. I was taken to the elves home in the forest. Lavits and Selyna took me in as thier own. I was a bright child and many task came easy to me. My father decided to show me how to throw daggers, his trademark on the battle field and in the taverns. He was surprised at how easily it came to me. We began practicing all the time, even simulated combat situations. Mother disapproved. She thought me too small to fight and was concerned for my safty. When I came of age, my father presented me with my own set of daggers and a custom fitted suit of armor. He said I was ready to fight in a warband. The other warriors were skeptical. We were tracking orcs when we encounted a small band of goblins. The fight was brief, maybe half a minute, but when it was over I had killed two goblins. My father was pleased and the other warriors were impressed. For several months we hunted down the vile creatures that roamed our lands. My bond with my fellow warriors and my father grew. But soon I grew restless, and I tired of the same day to day task. My father sensed it and said that he knew the day would come. He said that it is common for the shorter lived races to want adventure. He gave me some supplies, a map, and told me to go to the human city of Silverymoon. He said I will find my adventure there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 4, 2005)

So...is my character approved for the RG?  No rush or anything, just checking.

Oh yes...and I will e-mail you shortly a level-by-level breakdown.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 4, 2005)

Isida, Prof Yeti, SS: Your char sheets are good to post in the RG thread.

Harvey: Once you finish the history, go ahead and post him up in the RG thread as well.

Tyreus: Sounds like an interesting concept. Looking forward to seeing the fleshed out sheet.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Harvey: Once you finish the history, go ahead and post him up in the RG thread as well.




Done! Sorry if the history is too long, but I kinda got caught up writing it...


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 5, 2005)

Are throwing daggers considered ammunition for magical enchanting purposes?


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 5, 2005)

Nothin to see here.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Tyreus: Is there a specific reason that you have dead average stats in everything but in Dex and Int? When I discussed the char build aspects, I strongly discouraged that kind of build.

Sorry if this comes out the wrong way, but I just feel uncomfortable with two uber stats and seeing everything else as a dump off. Again, it is just my preference as a DM, but if everyone else is fine with it, I will let it slide as technically it is within the bounds of the mechanics I stated.

All: Hope everyone had a happy and safe 4th of July....


----------



## gabrion (Jul 5, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Gabrion: I went back and looked through the Frostburn book and like the subtle flavor of the Stormsinger, so if you want to go that route go ahead, but I think it might be easier on you if you only took one level of rogue as otherwise you will have to pay cc cost for some of the skills you will need to pick up. (Concentration, Knowledge (Arcana) ). I know that while rogues do get an abundant number of skills, no need in wasting points where you don't have to.




Crimson, I forgot to point it out, but if I'm taking a level of rogue I was planning on taking the Able Learner feat from Races of Destiny.  I don't know if you said you have that book, but the feat basically allows you to buy skill ranks for one skill point each, even of they are cross-class.  It has to be taken at first level and only humans or dopplegangers are allowed to take it.  The idea was to start as a rogue with that feat so that throughout my career I will be able to invest in skills like open lock and disable device, effectively covering the role of skill monkey for the group.  If this is not acceptable let me know.

As far as posting a character, I should have it up soon, but it will probably include that feat and the template I asked you about from Dragon Magazine.  I can always modify if you need me to.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Gabrion: I have Dragon 326 which had the fire, earth, water, air, outsider templates. Is that the one you are referencing? If so, I may have to veto it as you gain alot of things but have no real drawbacks from it. I want to try to keep everyone close to being on the same playing field and feel that would move him/her a little out in front of the others.

However, I am fine with the Able Learner Feat and if I am thinking of a different thing than you are please shoot me something off list and we can hash it out from there.

Harvey: Great history and if you don't mind, shoot me something offlist also as to what the "TS" mission was.

All: I will try to get the first post ready to go, which means just taking it from notes and putting them into word, but I want to wait to see the rough drafts on the remaining chars first.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Wgreen: Any thoughts on the Wizard?


----------



## wgreen (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey CT -- I think I'll be going with a sorcerer instead.  I've started editing my post #20, although there isn't much there yet.  I've done all the statting -- just need to post it when I get home from work.  I should be able to do that tonight.

Thanks,

-Will


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 5, 2005)

The build is pretty dependent on those stats. I only put 16's in str and dex and ran out of points for others. I could change the stats up if you wanted, maybe dropping his int.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Tyreus: I guess what threw me initially was the build compared to your history. If you started out as a hunter of orcs and gobs, then I thought a ranger would have fit better as your dominate class than Swashbuckler, unless he adopted that role once he came into Silverymoon and saw how the "other" half lived.

Also, don't forget the +1 stat bonus you have for being 6th lvl.

I swear I am not trying to single your char out, but like I said it just threw me for a loop to sink so much into just two stats that all your other abilities suffered because of it. 

*Hoping I am not sounding like a jacka$$*

So, all in all, if you are happy with the stats, I will press on from there, but I just wanted to ask before we pressed on.

I will go back over the sheets once I get to the house to bounce everything off, and if you want feel free to send me the breakdown of what feats were chosen when/skills bought when off list. Strictly voluntary, but like I said earlier, I like to see the progression of things as well as the end result.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 5, 2005)

Crimson,

Just so you know, I sent you an email a bit ago.  It was sent from jonathan.lindsey@yale.edu, so let me know if it came through ok.

I will be posting my character sheet soon, as I am just now finishing up skill points and gear.  Thanks for being patient everyone.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Gabrion: As of right now I haven't gotten the e-mail, but I will keep my ears to the ground for it.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Harvey: Great history and if you don't mind, shoot me something offlist also as to what the "TS" mission was.




Done!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 5, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Gabrion: As of right now I haven't gotten the e-mail, but I will keep my ears to the ground for it.




And that would be because I sent it to the wrong address!  Sorry about that, but it should be there now.  BTW, the hardest part of character creation for me is usually coming up with a name that I think fits, so it may change from what it says in the email.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 5, 2005)

Harvey and Gabrion: Reading the mails now...will reply shortly.

Replies sent.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 6, 2005)

Tyreus: I backward engineered your char this afternoon, you and I need to have a chat off list to make sure I am not mixing things up in my head about the char. The way it plays out, it could be argued that you only took the Swash class to gain the Insightful Strike, hence the need for such a high Int to translate into a free +4 to damage with no need for a Str score, and Weapon Finesse to maximize a capped out, almost, Dex, for a free +5 to attack.

While I appreciate the desire to be a ranged/up close combat monster, I am worried that when combat isn't to be the focus of the game that you will be disappointed quickly. Also if the theme of the game was to turn towards an undead bend, Regis would find himself hamstringed rather quickly as Insightful Strike would not work on them.

However, I am sure that I am just being overly sensative due to being burned by power builders in the past and it is just a fluke that this char happens to match that type of build, so forgive me in advance if I am looking at things the wrong way.

Look forward to discussing this more with you as you can...

CT


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright, I'm going back through it to check things over again, but as long as it's mostly done I thought I should post so you guys can have a look.  If you see mistakes, please let me know so I can correct them.

Also, I did items pretty quickly, so I'm going back to add some staple items that aren't there right now.
________________________
Name: Lance Denian the “Stormbard”
Race: Human (Magic-Blooded Spark Template)
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 140 lbs.
Deity: Milil
Class: Rogue 1/Bard 4/Stormsinger 1

*Stats*
STR  11 (3 pts)
DEX  12 (4 pts)
CON 10 (2 pts)
INT   14 (6 pts)
WIS   10 (2 pts)
CHA  20 (13 pts, +1 level, +2 cloak)

Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 18 (+1 Dex, +4 armor, +2 shield, +1 Dastana)
Touch 11, Flat footed 17
HP: 28 

*Saves*
Fortitude: +1 (1 base)
Reflex: +9 (8 base, +1 Dex)
Will: +6 (6 base)

*Feats*
1st (Human Bonus)-Able Learner (RoD)
1st-Nymph’s Kiss (BoED)
3rd-Magical Aptitude 
6th-Storm Magic (FB)

*Weapons Attack* 
BAB +3
Sickle, Melee +4, 1d6 slashing
Hand Crossbow, Ranged +5, 1d4 piercing

*Skills* 48 rogue, 40 bard, 8 SS (96)
Concentration +8 (8 ranks)
Diplomacy +23 (9 ranks, +5 Cha, +5 competence, +2 circumstance, +2 synergy)
Disable Device +13 (9 ranks, +2 Int, +2 circumstance)
Gather Information +7 (+5 Cha, +2 circumstance)   
Knowledge (Geography) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Nature) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 (8 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial)
Move Silently : +10 (9 ranks, +1 Dex)
Open Lock +13 (9 ranks, +2 Int, +2 circumstance)
Perform (Sing) +21 (9 ranks, +5 Cha, +5 competence, +2 circumstance)
Profession (Clocksmithing) +4 (4 ranks)
Sense Motive +5 (5 ranks)
Spellcraft +13/+15 (scrolls) (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Magical Aptitude, +2 synergy, +2 synergy  
              [scrolls], +2 racial)
Spot +9 (9 ranks)
Use Magic Device +13/+15 (scrolls) (4 ranks, +5 Cha, +2 circumstance, +2 Magical 
                        Aptitude, +2 synergy [scrolls])

*Equipment*
+1 Buckler-1,165 gp, 5 lbs.
Choker of Eloquence, Lesser (CV, minus bonus to bluff)-4,000 gp
Cloak of Charisma (+2)-4,000
Dastana (A+EG)-25 gp, 5 lbs.
Masterwork Sickle-312 gp, 2 lbs.
Masterwork Hand Crossbow-500 gp, 2lbs.
Masterwork Thieves Tools-100 gp
Mithral Chain Shirt-1,100 gp, 12.5 lbs.
Scroll of Invisibility x5-750 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor (CD)-750 gp

Gold Spent-12,502

*Spells*
Spells per Day: 3/5/2
Spells Known: 6/4/3
     Cantrips-Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, 
                 Songbird (MoF)
     1st level-Charm Person, Silent Image, Friendly Face (RoD), Harmony (MoF),
     2nd level-Detect Thoughts, Enthrall, Alter Self (CA) 

*Rogue Class Features*
-Sneak Attack +1d6
-Trapfinding

*Bard Class Features*
-Bardic Music (5x/day)-Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Competence
-Bardic Knowledge +6

*Stormsinger Class Features*
-Stormsong (5x/day)-Gust of Wind

*Racial Abilities*
-Low-light vision
-Spell-like Abilities-1x/day, Detect Magic, Nystul’s Magical Aura, Nystul’s Undetectable Aura,                     
                          Read Magic

*Appearance/Personality*
[sblock]Lance is an extremely good looking fellow, whose youth and vibrancy are so powerful that most people who see him take special note.  His auburn hair hangs down to his ears, framing a kind face with bright green eyes and a seemingly permanent smile.  He usually wears a blue tunic, through which can be seen the sparkle of a chain shirt, and dark leather traveling pants.  On one hip hangs a sickle and on the other a small crossbow, but most who know him have never seen them used.

Instead, anyone who has gained his acquaintance finds that he is much more likely sing a song to you than fight, preferring to avoid violence.  He is a friendly and diplomatic individual and his friends know that his silver tongue can get them out of almost any situation.  

His close friends know that his friendly ways and charismatic demeanor are actually more important to him that others might guess.  Lance is a devoted worshiper of Milil and believes peace and harmony are best achieved by people sharing songs with one another.  He is dedicated to the idea that all of the races should live peacefully together (he is notably impressed by Silverymoon), and is only violent when threatened by evil forces or a threat that cannot be overcome through diplomacy.[/sblock]

*Background*
[sblock]Lance was born in Neverwinter to a merchant father and a 
mother who served as an attendant in a small temple of Milal.  His 
father worked at crafting water clocks, which he taught in part to 
Lance.  As a boy Lance was always more interested in his mother's work though and spent as much time as he could in the small temple dedicated to the Lord of Song. 
Gifted with a melodic voice, the temple attendants were happy to teach Lance the art of song and he learned even more from many traveling bards who would seek sanctuary in the temple during their travels.   

Of course the traveling bards who frequently stayed at the temple always 
brought wild tales of adventure and heroics from their travels and soon Lance found himself aching for the chance to be a part of one of these adventures.  His parents, fully aware of his acute desire to travel the world but proud to have a son who wanted to go and "fight the evil in the world", made it clear to Lance that he could leave if he felt it 
best.  He was so excited that he joined up with the very next bard he met at the temple, who just happened to be headed into the High Forest at the behest of a group of Centaurs there.  The bard called himself Elirith and explained that he was supposed to recruit a group to investigate recent activity of drow marauders in the forest.   

Unfortunately, Lance was inexperienced as an adventurer and in the chaos of their first skirmish with the drow was separated from the group and lost.  He wandered the forest for several days, sure that he wouldn't make it out alive, until he finally collapsed; face down in a grove of trees.  He woke some time later to find that he was being tended to by a woman of unearthly beauty-a nymph who protected this part 
of the woods.  She was skeptical of his presence there, but after he explained his reasons for being there and the recent battle with the drow, she knew he was a friend of the woods and she did all she could to help him recover.  The nymph called herself Shira and she promised that if she could find anything out about a group of adventurers near by, she 
would help him reunite with the group.   

A strange thing happened while Lance was recovering though.  One night 
as he sat with Shira, he began to sing as he often had when he was home.  The song was so beautiful that she was captivated by it and asked him to stay for a while and be her companion.  Lance could not refuse and as the two passed time together they soon formed a bond the likes of which was almost unheard of for a human and a forest fey.  Lance wrote songs of love and sang them for Shira and she adored him for his charm 
and his soft, lovely voice.  Shira was a creature of nature though and she knew that their love must be like a new unfolding spring, splendid in it's refreshing beauty, but not meant to last forever.  So, after a year of romantic life together, Shira told Lance that he must travel on and find other things in his life.  Lance, still young and naive, had 
thought he could stay with Shira forever, and was hurt when she told him he must leave.  Some of her contacts in the forest informed Shira that Lance's companions, successful in their expedition, had traveled north to silverymoon, to find employment. 

Lance thought it best to seek out Elirith and see how the adventure had gone, but he was still disillusioned by the loss of his love and so he decided to wander the north for a while before traveling to silverymoon.  His travels took him to the north of the sword coast and all the way to the frigid settlement of Icewind Dale, where the frigid land mirrored the icy cold that had covered his heart.  The climate suited his mood 
well and he began to sing again, but his songs turned from smooth melodies to thunderous arias as he unleashed his passion.  Thus the settled north men of Icewind Dale began to call him the “Stormbard” as he traveled between their small settlements.  Soon enough the freezing land had done enough to quench his inner fire and he felt it was time to move on once again.  Hoping to bury the memory of Shira in the bitter wastelands behind him, Lance traveled on toward Silverymoon.

He was still curious about Elirith and knew that their was as much good to be done in Silverymoon as anywhere, with threats from Drow and Orcs along with the internal strife caused by those who wished to see Alustrial’s ambitious project fail.  After a short journey he arrived in the Gem of the North, ready to lend his hand to anyone who needed it and his voice to those who would listen.[/sblock]


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 6, 2005)

Reflex should be +9 vice 19.

Rogue skills should be 45 vice 48 unless I am missing something somewhere, my math has it looking like this at 1st lvl. 8+2x4+5.

Sense Motive only gives a +2 synergy vice +4.

Spellcraft should read +11/+15(scrolls) as you have a +4 synergy from Knowledge (Arcana) and UMD)

UMD should read +15/+17(scrolls) as you have a +2 synergy from Spellcraft.

Going back for one more pass through.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Reflex should be +9 vice 19.




Darn.



> Rogue skills should be 45 vice 48 unless I am missing something somewhere, my math has it looking like this at 1st lvl. 8+2x4+5.




You're right, I added 4 from Nymph's Kiss at 1st level.



> Sense Motive only gives a +2 synergy vice +4.




Ya, I had ranks in bluff before I was sure about being exalted, and I forgot to edit the synergy.



> Spellcraft should read +11/+15(scrolls) as you have a +4 synergy from Knowledge (Arcana) and UMD)
> 
> UMD should read +15/+17(scrolls) as you have a +2 synergy from Spellcraft.
> 
> Going back for one more pass through.




Done, but you will notice that Spellcraft and UMD changed because I had to take out some skill points from the Rogue slip-up.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 6, 2005)

Gabrion: Disregard the last e-mail as you just told me where you took them from.

Also disregard last edit to this post.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 6, 2005)

Regis was a character I played in 2nd edition, a fighter/rogue. He was unequaled in his skill with throwing daggers. He threw 12 daggers a round at 1d4+15 and x5 backstab (sneak attack). He did have the swashbuckler kit. As a thief he was a burgler, and a very rich and successful one at that. Unless I play a gestalt game, all of his facets cant be done in a mid level game. I did go to fighter after three levels of swashbuckler because there werent anymore good abilities left in swashbuckler and I needed feats. 

Anyway, I think I'm going to step out of this game. I don't think your being unfair, it's just that this character has the potential to be very powerful and I don't want to disrupt your game. Thanks and no hard feelings.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 6, 2005)

Tyreus: Understood and if I do get to a point where I can do "top end" chars, I will definately hold a slot for you.

Wgreen: Once you get the Sorcerer ready, we can fire this up and see where it takes us.

All: Be on the lookout for the PtG thread soon.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey CT -- my char's stats are up in post #20.  I still need to think about the profession points...could we maybe be allowed to use those points for, say, a Craft skill, or maybe Perform?  I'm certainly not planning on taking any Bard levels, so I wouldn't be abusing it... 

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Hey CT -- my char's stats are up in post #20.  I still need to think about the profession points...could we maybe be allowed to use those points for, say, a Craft skill, or maybe Perform?  I'm certainly not planning on taking any Bard levels, so I wouldn't be abusing it...
> 
> -Will




Looks like we have more than one capable face in the party.  

wgreen, I wouldn't recommend this if it doesn't fit your character, but profession (gambler) would be a good choice for a primary caster if you were interested in the fatespinner PrC.  I think most arcane casters should be interested in that PrC too.    Of course, like I said, don't do anything like that if it doesn't fit the character.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Looks like we have more than one capable face in the party.




If you need some lyin', you know who to look for.  



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> wgreen, I wouldn't recommend this if it doesn't fit your character, but profession (gambler) would be a good choice for a primary caster if you were interested in the fatespinner PrC. I think most arcane casters should be interested in that PrC too.   Of course, like I said, don't do anything like that if it doesn't fit the character.




Is that in Complete Arcane?  I haven't got that one yet.  And, yeah, gambling isn't really my character's style.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.  

-Will


----------



## gabrion (Jul 6, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> If you need some lyin', you know who to look for.




Ya, I had to avoid the bluff skill with my exalted status and all, so try not to lie too much right in front of me (or make sure you are lying to me as well....check out my sense motive), cause otherwise I may ruin it for you.  



> Is that in Complete Arcane?  I haven't got that one yet.  And, yeah, gambling isn't really my character's style.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.
> 
> -Will




Ya it's in CA.  Fatespinner is arguably the second or third best PrC for any arcane caster, especially when they get to 5th level.  My suggestion was a bit of a jest to begin with since I don't think CT wanted us to use the free profession skills to meet PrC requirements, they were more meant to fill up our back story.  I just immediatly thought of the profession (gambler) requirement for the fatespinner, which not INT based casters usually have a tough time with.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 6, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Hey CT -- my char's stats are up in post #20. I still need to think about the profession points...could we maybe be allowed to use those points for, say, a Craft skill, or maybe Perform? I'm certainly not planning on taking any Bard levels, so I wouldn't be abusing it...
> 
> -Will




If you do not want to use them, I will not force you to do so. They were mainly to be used as a history tool to help explain what the char did before they took up the adventurer path. With that in mind, it can be any job that the elvish people might have asked her to do.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 6, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> If you do not want to use them, I will not force you to do so. They were mainly to be used as a history tool to help explain what the char did before they took up the adventurer path. With that in mind, it can be any job that the elvish people might have asked her to do.




Oh, I quite like the idea; Monte Cook suggests something similar in _Arcana Unearthed_, though he extends it to a couple of other skill groups, as well (Craft and Knowledge, I believe).  The only hard part about Profession is that it tends to describe full-time jobs, and many adventurers begin their exploits at a pretty young age (humans start play at as early as 16 years of age).  My feeling with Rhaine is that the elves probably would have encouraged her to focus first and foremost on exploring her magical abilities.  

I will, however, think about appropriate professions she might have taken up.  Perhaps something hobbyish, like gardening...?

Thanks,

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

Wgreen: Farmer, Gardener, Bonsai Trimmer, etc... all work for me.

All: Once Wgreen has his history finished and char moved over to RG thread, I will start things up. I am going to run a modified "Black Fury" from the Silver Marshes book as the intro adventure, so if you have read it, please don't leak all the info to those who haven't seen it and will be watching it all unfold in front of them for the first time...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 7, 2005)

Tyreus has withdrew his submission and once wgreen gets his appearance/history/final edit done, we will be good to go. I am hoping to have the first post out Fri night.

Really looking forward to this one and I hope my relative inexperience on this medium won't detract too much from game.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 7, 2005)

CT - I'll get it done tonight after work.  Promise.  

-Will


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Tyreus has withdrew his submission and once wgreen gets his appearance/history/final edit done, we will be good to go. I am hoping to have the first post out Fri night.
> 
> Really looking forward to this one and I hope my relative inexperience on this medium won't detract too much from game.




Okay both saddened and happy with the news.

And groovy about a friday start.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> And groovy about a friday start.




Ditto!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Wgreen: Just out of curiousity, will your char be a member of the Spellguards, or just a freelance adventurer in the city? Just need to know so I can write your intro into the game.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Wgreen: Just out of curiousity, will your char be a member of the Spellguards, or just a freelance adventurer in the city? Just need to know so I can write your intro into the game.



Weeeell, I just posted the character in the Rogue's Gallery.  I don't know nothin' 'bout no Spellguards -- is that just a subset of the Silver Knights?  If so, then sure, sounds good.  Check my character history (the end is the bit I'm talking about here) and let me know what you think.

And try not to laugh too hard about the clothing design thing...I used the character design tables in the _Hero Builder's Guidebook_ to help me out with this, and, well, it just made sense.  

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

A seamstress/designer is fine, especially if she does commission work on the side for some of the nobles of Silverymoon. I hear spider silk gowns could become all the rage this year in court...

The Spellguards are the arcane equivalent to the Silver Knights and with both you and Darn being members of the service, it fits nicely into my plans. However, I do not want you to feel pressured into doing that just to appease the DM.

I will make one last run through the char sheets, but I think for the most part everyone is good to go. I have to help a buddy move some furniture after work, but once I get back to the house I will post up the first move and we will be off.

Also feel free to do some last minute brainstorming amongst yourselves to decide if any of the chars have met each other before. I am going to assume that the militia people will have heard of Hammer at least in passing, but from there, it is all open for you to decide.

More to follow soon...

CT


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> The Spellguards are the arcane equivalent to the Silver Knights and with both you and *Darn* being members of the service, it fits nicely into my plans.
> CT




 It's D O R N.  

Please don't make me that darn dwarf quite yet!  I have a feeling I can get there all by myself.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

DOH!!!!!!

Sorry Prof....I promise I have it right on paper...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

No problem! I just like a clean slate to start.   (Well that and I thought it was funny.)


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

Duly noted and marked...

Also, once the game begins, I will keep track of how much the city owes you and wgreen's char per month. I figure this is only fair considering that unless you quit, you will both be aiming towards Knight Reagents, even if you two do not take the PrC, the rank itself is nice to have.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey CT, is the game thread going up today?  Sorry to be bothersome, but I'm really excited about this game!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 8, 2005)

I have created the thread, but the first post is on my hard drive at home.

However, the link is this: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=139144

Once I wrap up my side job this afternoon/night, I will get it up and moving for you all.

It is nice to know I am not the only one excited about the game starting..


----------



## Harvey (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> It is nice to know I am not the only one excited about the game starting..




Oh, do not worry... you are not the only one...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 9, 2005)

All: Sorry about not getting a post up last night, but after the move we went out for drinks and a show. Totally off topic, the Fantastic Four movie is pretty solid. It is no Batman Begins, but still worth seeing.

I promise that the intro post will come out tonight though.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> All: Sorry about not getting a post up last night, but after the move we went out for drinks and a show. Totally off topic, the Fantastic Four movie is pretty solid. It is no Batman Begins, but still worth seeing.




Cool.  I think I may go see it this weekend.

@All-Something I forgot to bring up before, but that will be important in the game, is that I'm playing an exalted character.  I only bring it up here because it will affect everyone in the group.  So really I just want to give everyone the heads up, in case they didn't notice it, because such characters usually place high RP demands on the entire group.  If anyon has problems with this we can talk about it, cause it can be a real problem if people aren't comfortable playing in a group with an exalted character.  Thanks.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 9, 2005)

BTW, Crimson have you ever been here?  I found it in the resources thread and it's all about Silverymoon!  Haven't looked too much so I don't know how useful it will be, but he


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

First post is up...

Sorry for shortening it so much, but I wanted to get it up and moving along...

Just for some FYI seven bells =0700 in the morning.

So, fire away with the individual setups and we will go from there.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess I should follow the trend that some others have set up for the posting process.

When talking, please choose a color to be your "voice". Thoughts will be in _italics_ and if you want to flag them with a ', ~, or *, that is fine with me.

When combat happens, as it is prone to do in these things, would you all prefer to do one, two, or three rounds at the time? Adding in if/thens to the actions. I suggest this only to help resolve the combats faster once they kick off.

With the set-ups for the chars, feel free to add in NPCs. I want this to be just as much your game as it is mine.

Looking forward to seeing the posts and I will bump it to the front page for easier access.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

CT, any guidance you can offer as to the typical day in the life of a Spellguard?  Would my char be on patrol, or training, or something else?  Or is it her day off?    Thanks!

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

The Knights and Spellguards work in three 8 hour shifts that rotate each week. Shift 1 is 0600-1400, shift 2 is 1400-2200, and shift 3 is 2200-0600. Watchstanders are expecting to show up thirty minutes before watch to begin the passdown and to see if there have been any special "tasks" assigned to their unit for the night. The roaming patrols of the city is normally three knights and one spellguard while the manning of the walls/admin/galley duites is a bit more flexible.

Now as Wizards are more "specialized" members, they are given more leeway on their watch times and are mainly "on call" as needed. The exception to this is when they are on roaming duty and then they are expected to be on time and on post like everyone else is.

If you or Dorn try to petition to be Knight Errants, the same title applies for both Silver Knights and Spellguards, you will not be expected to stand the normal watches, but you will be expected to travel in the name of the city and be the first ones deployed should the Ardent Legion (the Confederation's Army) need you.

So, I will leave it up to you if you are on patrol at the time, or in the on call status and are in your quarters, Spellguards get individual rooms, whereas only officers get private rooms in the Silver Knights.

*hopes this helps some*


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks, CT!

Prof Yeti -- you want to be on patrol together for the opening of the game?

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Will: Is Rhaine more of a support mage in the Spellguards? What I mean is, is she closer to being a quartermaster/admin/assistant role than a battlemage? I only ask because her spells and skills tend to point her in that direction. I only ask because I am trying to get a feel on how the others would see her. Also, while the Silver Knights all have "ranks", all the Spellguards are known as Magus "insert last name here".

Prof Yeti: Dorn is a Sergeant.

Edit: Also feel free to put something in now if you like Will and if Prof does want to share the shift, you can always go from there later. She could have gotten the summons at highsun (noon) and discussed it someone, filed it away, etc and then went on watch.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Thanks, CT!
> 
> Prof Yeti -- you want to be on patrol together for the opening of the game?
> 
> -Will




Yeah that sounds good to me. I am up for pretty much anything.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> If you or Dorn try to petition to be Knight Errants, the same title applies for both Silver Knights and Spellguards.




What exactly is required to become a Knight Errant?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Do you mean in general or the PrC class?

In general, you have to have served with the Silver Knights for at least a year and then request that Commander Alathar consider you for that position, increase in pay, and transition from enlisted to officer. If this was a lower lvl game, I would also say the char would have to be lvl 5, but since that is already met, it isn't a factor.

The PrC I will mail you off list as I don't want to violate any laws by posting up the info if it is not free sourced. If you have the SIlver Marshes book, it is on page 112.

Edit: E-mail sent.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Since I am going to tweak this a little to fit my needs, I am going to post my version of the Knight Errant (Infantry). It is a mix of the Purple Knights and the Knight Errant in the Silver Marshes and I wanted to see what you all thought of it.

Hit Dice: d10
Alignment: Any good
BAB: +5

Feats: Survivor (knowing the terrain and making the +2 Wilderness Lore to Survival), Weapon Focus (any martial weapon) (they are soldiers after all), Endurance (the fatigue of battle is no joke)

Skills: Survival 2 ranks, Knowledge (Silverymoon or the North Local) 2 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Diplomacy or Intimidate 2 ranks


Class Skills: Bluff, Climb, Handle Animal, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (Silverymoon or the North local), Listen, Ride, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival, Swim

Skill points: 4 + Int mod

This is mainly aimed at what I feel an infantry officer would be vice the mounted officer of a cavalry unit. Any thoughts?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> This is mainly aimed at what I feel an infantry officer would be vice the mounted officer of a cavalry unit. Any thoughts?




Possibly make them lawful good?  I mean if they are specifically working as a military/enforcer position for a good city it seems like they should e lawful.  Don't really know though.  I've been busy but I'll get my first post up as soon as I get a little spare time.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

I thought about making it like the purple knights, any nonevil and non chaotic, but as Silverymoon is a CG city overall, it stands to me they could commission officers who do a good job but chaffe under the yoke of doing things "by the book".

But with them being seen as having the power to act as Silverymoon's voice on their travels, I think something more "structured" would also make sense.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> When combat happens, as it is prone to do in these things, would you all prefer to do one, two, or three rounds at the time? Adding in if/thens to the actions. I suggest this only to help resolve the combats faster once they kick off.




I prefer one round at a time, myself... but I do use the if/then even on one round actions...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Since I am going to tweak this a little to fit my needs, I am going to post my version of the Knight Errant (Infantry). It is a mix of the Purple Knights and the Knight Errant in the Silver Marshes and I wanted to see what you all thought of it.
> 
> Hit Dice: d10
> Alignment: Any good
> ...




Okay I think I will put in for a posting as Knight Errant (just probably haven't heard back yet.)

As far as the PrC above is concerned, it looks good to me. I will be taking it but will have to wait a bit (still have to get Survivor and Endurance feats).

And I am neutral good (currently) but would have no problem going to LG if necessary.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

wgreen said:
			
		

> Thanks, CT!
> 
> Prof Yeti -- you want to be on patrol together for the opening of the game?
> 
> -Will




As i said before it sounds good to me. What do you think about shift? With your low-light and my darkvision I figure probably either the evening or late night shifts. But I am flexible.

This is of course superceded if CT needs us on a different shift.  (I am just curious since it will color my intro piece)


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

If you guys want to be on the same shift, that is fine with me. As this first "day" is all yours to post and play until the next morning, I am going to let you all run with the ball and take it where you will.

Just ask Folo, what began I am sure as just an innocent color piece now has him tracking vermin in the city. I will go where you want, so please by all means have fun..


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Also Prof, you can put in for the position of Knight-Errant and not take the PrC. I just wanted to have that option there in case anyone did want to go that route. I promise I am not trying to run you into it.

And who knows, you might hear back on that promotion sooner than you think...*evil DM smile*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Also Prof, you can put in for the position of Knight-Errant and not take the PrC. I just wanted to have that option there in case anyone did want to go that route. I promise I am not trying to run you into it.
> 
> And who knows, you might hear back on that promotion sooner than you think...*evil DM smile*




Oh I realized that from our previous conversations, about the position vs. PrC. But the PrC looks good for what I had envisioned for the character, so it makes sense. (he's the type that would be right there in the middle of things, counting fallen enemies in a battle.  )

NOOO!! Not "The Smile"!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Infantry Knight Errant

1) Badge of Office, first sworn enemy
2) Fighter Feat, Marshes knowledge
3) Rallying cry, heroic shield
4) Fast March
5) Fighter feat, Inspire courage 1/day
6) Faultless Navigation
7) Second Sworn enemy, Fear
8) Oath of Wrath
9) Fighter Feat, Inspire courage 2/day
10) Final Stand, Loyal Heart

All in all, I think it is a balanced very infantry themed PrC.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

Whew!  Okay...

CT:  Rhaine's definitely not just an admin/support type...her spells aren't direct damage spells, in general, but she can definitely mix it up.  She's here to fight the good fight -- and, while she probably won't go for the Knight Errant PrC (well, maybe one level of it), she's definitely interested in the rank.

As for your Infantry PrC, I think the Weapon Specialization feat is a bit too strict -- basically requires the character to have four levels of fighter.  I think Weapon Focus and the BAB requirement are sufficient in that respect.  (Besides, Weapon Focus is a prereq for Weapon Specialization...so if you are going to require Weapon Spec, putting WF in the prereq list is redundant.)

Prof Yeti:  let's do the afternoon shift.  I'll post something in a little bit.  

-Will


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

*Free Silverymoon resources!*

Dig it:  

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frx/20050428a
http://www.gemofthenorth.org/index.html

BTW, Crimson, it looks like it's "Silver Marches," with a "c."  Not that it really matters.  

-Will


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

Since I was going for the infantry theme, maybe I did overdue it in that regard as Rangers and Paladins will also fall in these ranks, as will the more militant clerics, etc.

I also definately wasn't trying to imply that Rhaine couldn't hold her own, but I was just curious with the taking of unseen servant as one of her spells vice a different route.

Editing the homebrew PrC now...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 10, 2005)

wgreen: Just a quick FYI, everyone is in Silverymoon at the moment, vice the Moonwoods. So if you and Dorn are on patrol, it is in the city.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Editing the homebrew PrC now...




Uh...I know I still have a bit before it is even applicable, but don't forget skills and skill points for the PrC.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 10, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> wgreen: Just a quick FYI, everyone is in Silverymoon at the moment, vice the Moonwoods. So if you and Dorn are on patrol, it is in the city.




D'oh.  I thought the patrolling referred to making sure the area around the city is safe and free of "enemy activity," so to speak.  I'll edit my post...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 11, 2005)

No prob...however you and Prof want to work out the shift walk is fine....

As Jack and Hammer have FFwd to the morning, we are just waiting on Gabrion, Isida to resolve her course of action she has undertaken, and the shared shift.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 11, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> As Jack and Hammer have FFwd to the morning, we are just waiting on Gabrion, Isida to resolve her course of action she has undertaken, and the shared shift.




I finally got that taken care of.  BTW, I know we are in the north and all, but I can't find info on the climate here.  Is it pretty cold?  Also what season is it right now?


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 11, 2005)

I am going to say that it is towards the end of summer. While it never gets "hot" up here per se, once the sun comes out, a regular clothing is plenty comfortable.

As the temperature drops, I will make it a point to let you all know so the chars actions can match.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 11, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> No prob...however you and Prof want to work out the shift walk is fine....
> 
> As Jack and Hammer have FFwd to the morning, we are just waiting on Gabrion, Isida to resolve her course of action she has undertaken, and the shared shift.



 I don't really mind fast-forwarding either, if that's what people are doing -- I was mostly just trying to match Folo's pace.  

-Will


----------



## wgreen (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm...is anyone still out there?  I hope nobody's waiting on me -- I'm fine with fast-forwarding to the next morning...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 14, 2005)

Still here!   Just cleaning.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Me is here.  Me is crossing fingers.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Me is here.  Me is crossing fingers.




Ditto. Hammer's walking up to the church...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 14, 2005)

I am still here as well...had to pull a double shift yesterday, and I was also waiting to see if Isida was going to do any more with Folo before I advanced it to the next day.

Sorry about the delay all..

Edit: Sorry for the confusion from my post Isida, when I said three of them, I meant that you actually managed to find three rats eating out of the bucket.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Crimson Tide, my bad, edited.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 16, 2005)

All: Some family flew in from out of town to spend the weekend and I will not be on much until Mon after work. Sorry for the short notice on this one, but it was literally I hear a knock on my door and there they are. God bless family..*L*

Hope you all have a great weekend...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 17, 2005)

No problem, family is much higher on the importance scale.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 20, 2005)

Everyone: Sorry again for the delay, but I swear I am not trying to kill the game. I had two people quit where I work and I have pulled a double and today a triple shift there and am exhausted. I will get a post up tomorrow Isida and we will go from there.

Sorry again and thank you for your patience in all this.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 20, 2005)

Get some sleep!!!  

I think everyone can understand how un-fun RL is sometimes. Whenever you are ready.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 21, 2005)

Isida: New move is posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2005)

Back at ya!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 26, 2005)

All: Sorry for missing the thread where Isida said she wouldn't be posting for awhile. I will work on the next day post and get this moving again. Everyone else is still wanting to keep going right?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 26, 2005)

I know I am.  

Edit: BTW, sorry I bumped that in the other thread instead of this one.  Musta not been thinking straight...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

Dorn is in the house (figuratively speaking) and ready to party.


----------



## wgreen (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm ready when y'all are.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 27, 2005)

eagerly waiting


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 30, 2005)

I am tweaking the post now, as my pc crashed on me Wed, so look for it first thing in the morning/noon EST at the latest. Sorry again all for the delay.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 30, 2005)

No problem only things I have planned tomorrow is a visit to my FLGS. After that I am free.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 30, 2005)

SS: Just wanted to make sure you didn't think Alathar was picking on you in the last post. I just figured it would be how a Paladin would see a predominately chaotic fighter, especially one who has dedicated himself to his "calling". 

Great to be back posting...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 31, 2005)

It's okay.  Jack doesn't like having problems with authority...he's being good.  He gets defensive sometimes because...well, he's a little bit stupid.  And he knows it.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

Quick question: is Folo with the group, or not? I did not include her in Hammer's narrative because, with Isida not posting anymore for a while, I was not sure if her character would have even made it to the Temple...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe Folo is with us, though mostly as an ghost till Isida can return.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 2, 2005)

I will be ghosting Folo until Isida can rejoin the fold. Look for the update later tonight after I get off work/hit the gym.

I hope the flow is going good for you all, as I promise things may heat up really fast after your talk with the Priestess.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 2, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 3, 2005)

Harvey: With Hammer's roll, he knows pretty much everything that is listed in the FrCS book (pg 248-249). He knows that Selune is the goddess of the moon; is at war mainly with her sister goddess Shar; is the patron of good lycanthropes, sailors, those who keep the night safe etc; he would know the proper way to address the high priestess (think of a fancy moon name and we will roll with it).

Basically, unless it is really obscure (like the original holy symbol she had in Myth Drannor) I will say he knows it.

Speaking of the High Priestess, update coming now...


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 3, 2005)

Post is up...I am writing the next post now, but I wanted to give the group a chance to "formally" introduce themselves. I didn't want to have her just pointing to you all and saying "This is X, he/she can do this..."

Hope you all don't mind....


----------



## Harvey (Aug 4, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Harvey: With Hammer's roll, he knows pretty much everything that is listed in the FrCS book (pg 248-249). He knows that Selune is the goddess of the moon; is at war mainly with her sister goddess Shar; is the patron of good lycanthropes, sailors, those who keep the night safe etc; he would know the proper way to address the high priestess (think of a fancy moon name and we will roll with it).
> 
> Basically, unless it is really obscure (like the original holy symbol she had in Myth Drannor) I will say he knows it.




Cool!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 5, 2005)

Update posted...sorry if I rambled on too much, but wanted to set the scene as best I could for everyone.

And as always, if there is any comments on how I can make the game better for you all, please let me know as this is my first attempt at DMing in a long time...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Groovy....and it seems fine for me. Good setting of the mood and tone without needing to describing everything.

My only problem is trying to talk less than I personally like to talk while still talking enough not to have the character go monosyllabic.  And that isn't your problem.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 8, 2005)

I will give you guys tonight and first thing tomorrow morning before I post the Moonmistress' return to give you all a chance to discuss things. Unless you all just want to skip right to the next phase of things.

Sorry if I seem to be dragging things out, but I like to give everyone a chance to fully RP things, and just don't want to short any of you.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry for the delay guys, but as I have said before work has been sticking it to me here lately. When did being good at your job become a punishable thing?

I will try to get an update out tonight, but I have to go in for a shift on what was supposed to be my first of two days off.

Sorry for ranting...

Also, has anyone heard from Harvey?


----------



## gabrion (Aug 11, 2005)

Crimson Tide said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay guys, but as I have said before work has been sticking it to me here lately. When did being good at your job become a punishable thing?




I guess that's how businesses run now.  I know I'm a lot better off doing my job just to get buy than busting my ass for the company.  Of course it's just a pain because when you _want_ to do your job well, slacking off nags at your conscience.  Oh well.

And no, I haven't heard from Harvey.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

I haven't heard from him lately but then I have had very little time myself to do more then light posting and almost no surfing in the other forums. 

Probably that RL thing. I know my students have been asking questions all during my brake period. Maybe I shouldn't have given them homework the first week of school.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

It's good for them.  I know I give it to them!

What do you teach?  Me, I'm a theatre teacher with a degree in English.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah I tell them it builds character.

Technically I am a student teacher (I am in the process of changing careers). I started working to finish my education classes this summer and the student teaching job is my next to last step. But currently I am teaching classes in both Speech Communications and Theatre Arts. I have a B.S. Speech Communications degree. (Though I actually have more hours in Theatre classes than in my degree.  )


----------



## Crimson Tide (Aug 14, 2005)

Everyone,

As much as I have been enjoying this, I am going to have to step away from the boards for the foreseeable future. With work and other RL stress issues, I can't give the game as much attention as I want to.

If things slow down and I am able to put some of these issues to rest, as well as if any of you are still interested when I can return, I would like to restart the game up. If not, I do understand.

As one last little bit of ooc, I guess it might not matter now, here was the breakdown of the items:

Mithril Shortsword +1
Silvered Shortspear +1
MW Scrollcase with 4 scrolls (Dispel Magic x2 (7th lvl caster), Remove Curse x2)
MW Potionbelt with 10 potions (2 cure Moderate wounds, 2 Bulls Strength, 2 Cats Grace, 2 Exp Retreat, 2 Oils of Armor of Faith)
1 Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25 charges)
1 Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (25 charges)
40 Silvered Arrows
Writ for supplies and mounts

Sorry again all, and I am truly hoping things get better so I can return.

CT

CT


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I hate to see the game go, but I can definitely see the importance of RL versus gaming. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## gabrion (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I'm sad to hear the news, but I hope everything goes well for you.  Don't feel too bad about not being able to keep the game up.  If you don't have the time it's good that you step out, since running the game without the time to do so would end poorly for everyone.  Once again, good luck.


----------

